# Die GrauZonenBiker | Das Comic zum Pedalieren



## MUD´doc (30. April 2009)

Ich dachte mir letztens mal: 
Es gibt recht viele Comic-Strips zum Thema Motorrad.
Warum eigentlich nicht so viele übers Fahrradfahren?!
Ich mein, sind ja auch 2 Räder...

Genügend Potenzial und Geschichten hat unser Sport ja auch.
Gedacht, Getan!

Also setzte ich mich mal just-for-fun an meinem Tisch und 
wollte die Sache im Touch vom franco-belgischen Zeichenstil
durchziehen. Mit mehr Zeit würde die ganzen Sachen noch viel
besser und sauberer aussehen, aber ich dachte, dass dieser
"raue" Style ganz gut rüberkommt.

Somit präsentiere ich euch mal meine *GrauZonenBiker*!
(Grauzone weil: Dürfen wir das? Ist das so erlaubt? 
  Ja! Nein! Aber! Wurscht! Irgendwie fahren wir doch...)






















Hoffe, Thomas sieht mir das nach, dass ich dies nicht in 
die Galerie packte, da es sich hier eher um verschiedene
Bikethemen handelt als nur Bilder.

Gruß an Lennart! 
Deine Story beim ToH war der erste Ansatzpunkt 

Und fetten Dank an Rob-J und Tibor Simai!
Dafür, dass ihr euren "Kopf" hinhaltet! Thx 


Hoffe, dass ich demnächst wieder ein bisschen Zeit finde, 
die Geschichten zu ergänzen. Jetzt geht´s erstmal an einem 
Breitwandbild, was ich auf Acryl drucken lassen möchte =)
Plane ja seid X-Jahren mal ´ne Ausstellung. Ja Ja, irgendwann...

Gruß und Ride on!
Lars


----------



## abstrus (30. April 2009)

Ich fand die mit den Downhillern super, ansonsten immer ein paar Schmunzler


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## skuddn (30. April 2009)

hast lennarts demo gut getroffen xD


----------



## Magura952 (30. April 2009)

jap  wie sich die Bunnis freuen können das ich erstma außer Gefecht bin und Ihnen nicht wieder ne Übung und damit den Tag versaue  Die Jungs waren aber auch angepisst


----------



## User85319 (30. April 2009)

Also zeichnerisch find ichs echt gut, der Inhalt bzw die Dialoge bersten jetzt nicht gerade vor Lustigkeit... trotzdem is das ganze ausbaufähig 
Viel Glück...vielleicht bist ja bald schon ein berühmter Comic-Zeichner für die einschlägigen Bike-Mags.


----------



## norma-jean (30. April 2009)

hat potenzial


----------



## Bloodhound5 (30. April 2009)

dhler und hairmet fand ich cool.


----------



## stuckwave (30. April 2009)

cool !


----------



## Iwakss (30. April 2009)

sauber


----------



## [email protected] (30. April 2009)

Für "just-for-fun" schon ziemlich ordentlich ! Könnte von mir aus gerne mehr werden


----------



## thto (1. Mai 2009)

sehr geil !!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jierdan (1. Mai 2009)

jow, i like, mehr davon. Gefällt mir echt gut , dass auch die bikes identifizierbar sind


----------



## Levty (1. Mai 2009)

Feine Sache!


----------



## eskind (1. Mai 2009)

Da geht was....


----------



## MC_Luebke (1. Mai 2009)

Zeichnungen und Style sind auf jeden Fall top. man kann viele Sachen kaufen, die schlechter gemacht sind.
Die Storys finde ich aber auch noch ausbaufähig. Über Schmunzeln bin ich nicht hinaus gekommen. 
Und beim nächsten mal vielleicht was größer? Die kleinen Sachen kriegt man so schwer gelesen.


MfG
Luebke


----------



## Kampfmaschine (2. Mai 2009)

Mehr davon!!!


----------



## A7XFreak (2. Mai 2009)

Ich muss sagen das ist echt genial! Super idee + umsetzung!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## waschi82 (2. Mai 2009)

finds auch lusitg...gerne mehr davon !!! 
vor allem bekommt jeder was ab!


----------



## Geisterfahrer (2. Mai 2009)

Klasse! Weitermachen! 

Kostet viel Zeit, ich weiß, aber wenn Du die Zeit findest: Setz Dich bitte hin und mal mehr!


----------



## DerAugsburger (2. Mai 2009)

Die Aufmachung ist sehr gelungen, die Storys recht lustig! Mehr bitte!

________

gruß

Alex


----------



## Hamburger Jung (2. Mai 2009)

Genial. Ja.


----------



## Aristoteles303 (2. Mai 2009)

Mehr davon.


----------



## acardipane (2. Mai 2009)




----------



## trek 6500 (3. Mai 2009)

..finds auch gut !! bitte weitermachen !!!! greez , k.


----------



## MUD´doc (15. Mai 2009)

Hi Leute
Danke für den tollen Zuspruch!!! Das freut mich und ermuntert, doch weiterzumachen =]
Wie hier mal was zum Thema "Wanderer"


----------



## Grinsekater (15. Mai 2009)

Sehr geil! Schick doch mal an die Bike. Die drucken das sicher ab!


----------



## Freeman_1982 (15. Mai 2009)

Das letzte ist der Oberhammer... zu geil.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Harvester (15. Mai 2009)

und du hast immernoch kein Angebot eines Bikemag?


----------



## softbiker (15. Mai 2009)

Einfach zu geil 

Super Stil weiter so.


----------



## dortmund biker (15. Mai 2009)

weitermachen.


----------



## Tokyorider (15. Mai 2009)

hey,

top gezeichnet.
Hast du mit Copic Markern koloriert?


----------



## kio2608 (15. Mai 2009)

Tokyorider schrieb:


> hey,
> 
> top gezeichnet.
> Hast du mit Copic Markern koloriert?



dasselbe hab ich mir beim letzten bild auch gedacht 


sehr cooler style. der letzte war von der story her der geilste


----------



## thto (15. Mai 2009)

wieder sehr geil.... denke wenn einer ne gute story hätte könnte er es ja hier posten oder ?


----------



## MO_Thor (16. Mai 2009)

Ich oute mich mal als Miesepeter.
Sonderlich beeindruckend finde ich den Stil nicht, eher austauschbar und keinesfalls "franco-belgisch"...
Was ich persönlich am schlimmsten finden, ist der Mangel an Schwarz. Wahrscheinlich hat dir dein Dozent oder wer auch immer gesagt, dass man beim Markern mit Schwarz geizen sollte - das sind Aussagen von Leuten, die mit Schwarz nicht umgehen können.
Dito noch ein gerne begangener Fehler: "Was ich nicht zeichnen kann, mache ich eben schemenhaft undeutlich". Siehe erster Onepager, die Bäume und der Trail. Leider fällt es zu sehr auf, dass du Bäume, Büsche und Wald im allgemeinen nicht aus dem Handgelenk schütteln kannst. 
Zu guter Letzt: Speedlines. Wir sind hier nicht Japan, du wolltest auch explizit keinen Mangastil. Also warum soviele davon? Weniger sehen besser aus.

So, zerreißt mich. Macht mich nieder als jemanden, der angeblich ahnungslos daherplappert. Aber ich verweise nur zu gerne auf meinen in meiner Signatur verlinkten Blog...


----------



## Aristoteles303 (16. Mai 2009)

> Ich oute mich mal als Miesepeter.
> Sonderlich beeindruckend finde ich den Stil nicht, eher austauschbar und keinesfalls "franco-belgisch"...
> Was ich persönlich am schlimmsten finden, ist der Mangel an Schwarz. Wahrscheinlich hat dir dein Dozent oder wer auch immer gesagt, dass man beim Markern mit Schwarz geizen sollte - das sind Aussagen von Leuten, die mit Schwarz nicht umgehen können.
> Dito noch ein gerne begangener Fehler: "Was ich nicht zeichnen kann, mache ich eben schemenhaft undeutlich". Siehe erster Onepager, die Bäume und der Trail. Leider fällt es zu sehr auf, dass du Bäume, Büsche und Wald im allgemeinen nicht aus dem Handgelenk schütteln kannst.
> ...



Ich weiß nicht inwiefern du dich mit dem zeichnen von Comic auskennst ,ich weiß auch nicht ob du besser zeichnen könntest,ich weiß nur dass für jemanden wie mich der schlechter zeichnen kann als ein hund auf valium dass super aussieht
Und ich kenne nichts vergleichbares und allein deswegen ist es klasse dass jemand auf die idee kommt und diese auch umsetzt.
(ich verweise auch mal auf deine sig)

mfg 
Aris


----------



## MO_Thor (16. Mai 2009)

...die du allen Anschein nach nicht angeschaut hast.

PS.: noch mehr Miesmachen: das sind Cartoons und keine Comics


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## A7XFreak (16. Mai 2009)

weiter weiter weiter


----------



## guhl (16. Mai 2009)

*popcorn hinstell*


----------



## Kampfmaschine (16. Mai 2009)

Mach weiter so ! Such Bitte einen Verlag der das Drucken würde!?


----------



## MO_Thor (16. Mai 2009)

_[schwarzmal]_
...wenn er rund 50 bis 90 davon auf Lager hat, DANN wirds was.
_[/schwarzmal]_


----------



## ttbitg (16. Mai 2009)

@thor
wie sieht s denn bei euch in freiburg mit der verfügbarkeit von weichen drogen oder käuflicher liebe aus? beides könnte dir vielleicht helfen zu einer entspannteren und positiveren sicht auf die welt und das leben zu kommen. 
probier es mal bitte aus. 
bitte.
wo kommt denn der ganze frust her? das ist nicht gut. macht schlechte haut und so.


----------



## canYOn_/ (16. Mai 2009)

ttbitg schrieb:


> @thor
> wie sieht s denn bei euch in freiburg mit der verfügbarkeit von weichen drogen oder käuflicher liebe aus? beides könnte dir vielleicht helfen zu einer entspannteren und positiveren sicht auf die welt und das leben zu kommen.
> probier es mal bitte aus.
> bitte.
> wo kommt denn der ganze frust her? das ist nicht gut. macht schlechte haut und so.




@Lars
ahja, das wichtigste - Deine idee & umsetzung fand ich persönlich ausgezeichnet. Weiter So!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## guhl (16. Mai 2009)

ttbitg schrieb:


> @thor
> wie sieht s denn bei euch in freiburg mit der verfügbarkeit von weichen drogen oder käuflicher liebe aus? beides könnte dir vielleicht helfen zu einer entspannteren und positiveren sicht auf die welt und das leben zu kommen.
> probier es mal bitte aus.
> bitte.
> wo kommt denn der ganze frust her? das ist nicht gut. macht schlechte haut und so.



gibts eigentlich n grund, thor wegen seiner kritik derart unsachlich anzugehen und zu beleidigen?

und dann noch zum drogenkonsum anstiften. suuper beitrag. nur weil er kritik an den zeichnungen übt. DU hast es echt mal drauf.


----------



## MO_Thor (16. Mai 2009)

Ich bin durchaus entspannt. Allerdings wollte ich vorwarnen, dass ich kritischer an die Cartoons rangehe - besonders was die künstlerische Seite angeht. 
Bevor er an einen Verlag rantritt, sollte er erstmal einen Stil finden, der sich von der Masse abhebt. Das bisherige ist noch nix herrausragendes. 
Zweitens wäre ein bißchen Konzeption nicht verkehrt. Wie wäre es z.B. mit einem bis drei festen Charakteren? Am besten funktionieren Gruppen aus möglichst gegensätzlichen Charakteren (in diesem Fall: Rennradler, XC-Fahrer und DH-Biker). 
Drittens sollte er Unmengen an Cartoons haben, um einem Verlag die besten zeigen zu können. Und selbst dann wirds wohl erstmal abgelehnt. Einfach aus Prinzip und um die Leidensfähigkeit zu testen. 
Und dann gehts erst richtig los. Monatlich nen Brüller abliefern, sonst is der Job schnell wieder weg. Der verantwortliche Redakteur wird hart sein, sehr hart.
Ich würd an Zeichners Stelle mal ne Runde Referenzmaterial wälzen. Was gibts an (erfolgreichen) Cartoons und Comics (nur ne Auswahl: Ralph Ruthe, ©tom, Flix, Mawil, Ralf König, Brösel...) und wie gehen die vor? Welchen Humor will ich haben (zynisch, nett, nachdenklich...)? Worüber kann die Zielgruppe der Magazine lachen (deine Cartoons passen z.Zt. in die BikeSportNews, würden in der mrm aber nie gedruckt werden)? Gibt es Konkurrenten?
Letzteres wäre der interessanteste Punkt, wenn von denen gilt es, sich abzuheben. Besser zu sein und abgedruckt zu werden. Gilt allerdings nur, wenn der Zeichner wirklich ernsthafte Ambitionen hat.


----------



## MUD´doc (17. Mai 2009)

Eeeeeeeeerstmal locker bleiben, Leute.
Ich freue mich natürlich immer über ein positives Resümee!
Bei schlechten hätte ich absolut keine Lust, meine Zeit für solche Arbeiten zu verschwenden.
Nach meinem Job und gern noch ein paar Runden drehen, anderen Zeichnungsangelegenheiten 
zur späteren Stunde und Freundin im Leben würde ich bei Miesepeterei diese Sache sofort
canceln. Da könnt ihr euch sicher sein!
Jeder Grafiker oder Zeichner hat seinen eigenen Stil. Meine Kombination ist derer dem 
franco-belgischen eher angesiedelt als dem des Japanischen; sprich Manga.
Ich habe auch schon länger in diesem Stil gezeichnet (bereits 1995 nach Masamune Shirow 
oder Katsuhiro Otomo). Aber irgendwann hat es nach dem Sailormoon-Wahn wieder 
ein Rückbesinnung in Richtung Carlsen-Verlag mit Franquin, Fournier oder Tome & Janry 
(groß Schwarzanteil hatten die auch nicht vorzuweisen, so viel ich in meiner Sammlung 
finden kann - deren Stil hat sich im Laufe der Zeit auch gewandelt)
Stilfrage ist immer so ein Ding; da kann man auch gleich den Holger Aue als Abklatsch von 
Brösels Werner ansehen. Weil: Motorradstories und lange Nasen... Mach ich nicht, da 
beide ihre eigenen Charme haben. 
Ich sehe die ganze Sache auch eher als Comics als unbedingt Onepager, Strips oder 
Cartoons - mehr im Ganzen als Einzeln. 
Ambition?! Hey, hier ist Fun die Ambition. Wenn ich Geld dafür bekommen würde, dann 
müßtet ihr dafür Geld zahlen *grins*
Die Gegensätzlichkeit kommt ja in unseren Gefilden genug vor und bieten auch reichlich 
Stories. Ist das ein Fehler? Ich glaub, zum Amüsieren ist das voll in Ordnung,
weil jeder was abbekommt und sich jeder mit diesen Geschichten indentifizieren kann.
Zum Zeichenstill im Genaueren. Wenn ich mehr Zeit investieren könnte, dann würden auch
die Hintergründe detaillierte ausgearbeitet sein. Ich glaube, das MO_Thor sich ein wenig
auskennt und auch weiß, dass man sowas nicht mal eben zeichnen kann. 
Außer ich zeichne so Comics wie Walther Moers, dann haue ich euch 5 Stories 
innhalb von einer Stunde hin. Dann wird aber auch gejammert, dass ich nicht zeichnen kann. 
Geschichten für 50 bis 90 Stück?! Kein Ding. Aber ZEIT, Leute! Wenn ich dies hier professionell
machen würde, dann würde die ganze Angelegenheit eh ganz anders aussehen! 
Feste Charaktere habe ich noch nicht gewählt, da es im Moment einfach noch nicht
nötig ist, da ich gerne alle Genres unserer Bikewelt involvieren möchte.
Angedacht ist eine Fixed-Bike-Story (falls ich hiernach noch Bock hab) mit einen kleine
Anmerkung zur "Rinnenschließung". Da sind wieder andere im Boot.
Zur Beantwortung von Tokyorider (kennt sich aus =]): Jep, Copicmarker und Pantone-
Marker in Verbindung mit Fineliner 0,5mm auf Layout-Papier. Leider haben sich 3 Stifte 
verabschiedet (bei grad mal 20 ist das ein Haufen), so dass ich leider nicht gerade 
auf ein großes Repertoire zurückgreifen kann.
Hey guhl, haste noch Popcorn für mich? Hab mittlerweile Hunger ;] Verdammt! White verliert gegen Devaney!
Gut Nacht, Leute und macht euch nicht so viele Gedanken.


----------



## bjoernsen (17. Mai 2009)

Ich finde die Comics oberhammergeil...

Und irgendwie trifft es genau auf den Punkt. Super! unbedingt weiter machen!


----------



## eXc3lent (17. Mai 2009)

Ich schliesse mich mal allen anderen hier an. Die Comics haben echt was 

Mach gerne weiter und wenn du mal genug Comics gesammelt hast, würde ich dir auch ein Heft abnehmen ;-)


----------



## MO_Thor (17. Mai 2009)

MUD´doc schrieb:


> Ich habe auch schon länger in diesem Stil gezeichnet (bereits 1995 nach Masamune Shirow
> oder Katsuhiro Otomo).


1995...da hab ich "Lobo" gelesen und die Illustrationen der Warhammer-Regelbücher vergöttert 
Ich glaub, das merkt man heute noch deutlich...



MUD´doc schrieb:


> Jep, Copicmarker und Pantone-
> Marker in Verbindung mit Fineliner 0,5mm auf Layout-Papier. Leider haben sich 3 Stifte
> verabschiedet (bei grad mal 20 ist das ein Haufen), so dass ich leider nicht gerade
> auf ein großes Repertoire zurückgreifen kann.


Manchmal sind 20 gut sortierte Marker mehr wert als n 80er-Pack mit schlechter Sortierung.
Ich hab zu meinem Kasten seinerzeit zwei komplette Grausätze nachkaufen müssen, weil die beiden Sortierungen im Kasten doof waren.
Copic kannste nachfüllen. Kosten pro Nachfüllpack ~9 Euro; reicht für bis zu 5 Füllungen.
Für Outlines bin ich vor knapp 2 Jahren auf nen Pinselstift umgestiegen. Hat nen asiatischen Namen, den ich immer wieder vergesse. Das Schwarz ist satter als das von Copic und der Strich lässt sich lebendiger modulieren. Kostet, wenn man ihn findet, rund 15 Euro inkl. vier Nachfüllpatronen.


----------



## guhl (17. Mai 2009)

nerd-talk


----------



## michi_g001 (17. Mai 2009)

Der letzte ist echt super!


----------



## free-for-ride (17. Mai 2009)

@MO_Thor

gib ruhe


----------



## MUD´doc (17. Mai 2009)

Nerd-Talk Teil 2. 
"Lobo" Ja Ja, Das waren irgendwie reveluzer Zeiten im Comic-Bereich  Lobo gegen Santa-Claus 
"Spawn" von McFarlaine kam auf und der Image-Verlag war auf einmal stärker als Marvel.
Superheldengruppen mit immer gleicher Besetzung kamen auf (à la "GEN 13" waren der 
Megaseller - hab noch die Erstauflage mit der kleinen Stückzahl ) und mit "AKIRA" war 
der ferne Osten der neue Absatzmarkt in USA und Europa bereit.

Irgendwie war die 2te. Hälfte der 90er Comictechnisch richtig spannend.
Nur leider verflachte das nach einiger Zeit (ein Bildpanel und 20 Sprechblasen), so
dass ich wieder zu den alten "Spirou & Fantasio", "Gaston" und "Minimenschen" zurückging.
Hab mein eigentlichen Zeichenstil mit einer Mischung aus Manga und europäischer Optik 
beibehalten. Die GrauZonenBiker sind nicht mein eigentlicher Stil, da sind die Augen nicht 
detailliert genug (checkt in Richtung Shirow, das ist eher wat, was ich mache).

Pinselstifte sind mal meine nächsten Anschaffungen, da ich sie für dynamische Lines
sehr schön finde und gut in der Hand liegen. Dafür nutze ich zur Zeit die klassische Tusche-Feder
mit wechselbaren Kopf in verschiedenen Strichstärken. Das aber eher für reine Strichgrafiken. 

Mea Culpa. Muss meine Marker-Sammlung mal auffrischen und auch füllen. Habe mit denen auch
noch nie richtig gearbeitet. Nur für Farbmuster oder auf-die-Schnelle Farbscribbles.
Kaufe mir immer lieber ´ne Runde Polychromos 

So, muss noch 2 Zeichnungen für Bekannte anfertigen (Karikatur des Trainers einer 
Mädchenfußballmannschaft zur Meisterschaft und eine Zeichnung für einen angehenden Lehrer)
Das sind Herausforderungen =[P  Aber was tut man nicht so für Freunde
...und draussen scheint die Sonne! Arrrrgh
Tschaka


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## chri55 (17. Mai 2009)

ich abonnier mal, will nämlich mehr sehen  
da ist tolles Zeug dabei.


----------



## abstrus (17. Mai 2009)

aber echt, das sagt jemand, der sich wohl Fahrräder im Wert von insgesamt 5000 gekauft hat und Zeichner Nerds nennt....außerdem dachte ich, dass Nerds vor der Videospielkosole hocken.


----------



## MO_Thor (17. Mai 2009)

guhl schrieb:


> nerd-talk


 asv!
Und ich mach gleich nochmal weiter!
Mir gefällt die aktuelle Entwicklung. Weg von den (ziemlich drögen und sich wiederholenden) Superheldensachen (wieder) hin zu mehr Geschichte. Ich war den Tränen nah, als mir gesagt wurde, dass die Neuauflage von "100 Bullets" erst im Mai weitergeht! Seit letzter Woche wartet ein Exemplar auf mich bei meinem Comicdealer...
Polychromos....na, da bin ich mal gespannt. Für die hab ich überhaupt kein Händchen. Damit schmier ich immer unglaublich rum.


free-for-ride schrieb:


> @MO_Thor
> gib ruhe


...warum? Kein Bock auf fachsimpeln?


----------



## free-for-ride (17. Mai 2009)

MO_Thor schrieb:


> ...warum? Kein Bock auf fachsimpeln?



kein bock auf nervensägen, die noch nicht mal ihre künste unter beweis gestellt haben aber bei anderen rum nörgeln.
zeig mal deine werke, dann können wir auch fachsimpeln und diskutieren.
auf auf der basis die du hier an den tag legst ist das nicht möglich.

also selber malen und einstellen (wäre dann dein erstes bild hier im forum)
und dann sehen wir weiter.


----------



## guhl (17. Mai 2009)

abstrus schrieb:


> aber echt, das sagt jemand, der sich wohl Fahrräder im Wert von insgesamt 5000 gekauft hat und Zeichner Nerds nennt....außerdem dachte ich, dass Nerds vor der Videospielkosole hocken.



humor ist wenn man trotzdem lacht 

du hast aber auch gar nix verstanden... aber macht nichts. wo ist der zusammenhang zwischen dem wert meiner räder (gut geschätzt ) und den zeichen-geeks hier?


----------



## guhl (17. Mai 2009)

free-for-ride schrieb:


> also selber malen und einstellen (wäre dann dein erstes bild hier im forum)
> und dann sehen wir weiter.





MO_Thor schrieb:


> Aber ich verweise nur zu gerne auf meinen in meiner Signatur verlinkten Blog...



kein kommentar oder?


----------



## MO_Thor (17. Mai 2009)

guhl schrieb:


> kein kommentar oder?


Dito 

Wobei es dem FreiFürsReiten egal ist, was ich einstelle - der wird alles von mir doof finden


----------



## free-for-ride (17. Mai 2009)

ok, aber der knaller sind deine kritzeleien auch nicht


----------



## guhl (17. Mai 2009)

free-for-ride schrieb:


> ok, aber der knaller sind deine kritzeleien auch nicht



weißt du wo der unterschied ist?

Thor hat fundierte kritik geübt, du maulst nur.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tinchen12 (17. Mai 2009)

free-for-ride schrieb:


> ok, aber der knaller sind deine kritzeleien auch nicht



Nicht? Also ich finde den Zahnputzhasen klasse


----------



## JuergenM. (17. Mai 2009)

free-for-ride schrieb:


> ok, aber der knaller sind deine kritzeleien auch nicht


 
Sachliche geniale Diskussion! Ebenso die Zeichnungen, von beiden 
Zu meinen Sturm und Drang zeiten hab ich immer die Motorrad gelesen, auf der letzten Seite war immer das "Joe-Bar-Team", war immer das erste was ich Verschlungen habe 

Aber eine Sachliche Diskussion hätte ich zu der Zeit auch nicht verstanden. Kritik ist ein muss und wurde hier richtig gut Verarbeitet.

Für diese Art Kurzzeichnung hab ich immer offene Augen. Sowas fehlt noch in der Mountain Bike als letzte Seite!!


----------



## guhl (17. Mai 2009)

murphy dürfte gewinnen


----------



## MUD´doc (20. Mai 2009)

Dann halt auch mal ein bisschen variiert ;]
Gruß und schönes langes Wochenende!


----------



## GlanDas (20. Mai 2009)




----------



## MO_Thor (20. Mai 2009)

[smileyoverkill]



[/smileyoverkill]
Herrlichst

PS.: DAS jetzt noch getuscht....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Cuberius (20. Mai 2009)

MUD´doc schrieb:


> Dann halt auch mal ein bisschen variiert ;]
> Gruß und schönes langes Wochenende!


----------



## inspector91 (26. Mai 2009)

das ist echt top!!!

mir gefallen echt alle sehr gut 

greez


----------



## GT-Sassy (26. Mai 2009)

Jaaaaa, mehr davon


----------



## Kampfmaschine (26. Mai 2009)

ICH WILL MEHR!!!!!!!!!!!

Die sind alle super!


----------



## GravityForce (27. Mai 2009)

@MUD'doc: I'm your biggest fan ;D
Im Ernst die würd ich mir auch kaufen! Jeder ist ein mega brüller!

Weiter so!


----------



## easymtbiker (27. Mai 2009)

hey, ich finde die comics spitze! weiter so!!!  
ich will n abo auf die comics! 


wenn ich zurückblicke auf die comics in der bike, die es vor 10 jahren gab und einfach nur grottenschlecht waren.... da ist das hier schon 100x besser!

und überlegungen, das ganze weiter zu verbreitern... naja, muss das sein? klar, schön, wenn er durch diese comics geld verdient, aber vielleicht geht bei der ganzen suche nach kommerzieller anwendung vieles vom humor drauf?


ich finde den humor der comics klasse und auch prima gezeichnet!




MO_Thor schrieb:


> Ich bin durchaus entspannt. Allerdings wollte ich vorwarnen, dass ich kritischer an die Cartoons rangehe - besonders was die künstlerische Seite angeht.
> Bevor er an einen Verlag rantritt, sollte er erstmal einen Stil finden, der sich von der Masse abhebt. Das bisherige ist noch nix herrausragendes.


du bemängelst gleich mal 3 sachen an seinem zeichenstil, individueller kann es doch gar nicht sein! wenn alles so lehrbuchmässig gezeichnet ist, wie du bzw. die lehrbücher vorschreiben, dann ist es einheitsbrei! ansonsten finde ich, das du mehr nörgelst als kritisierst.

ich les seit 25 jahren comics und hab da schon viel schlechteres gedruckt gesehen. er hat seinen stil, humorvolle comics mit radfahren und das ist mehr, als viele andere zu bieten haben! das ist meine meinung eines comic- lesers, der unterhalten werden möchte und keine überstudierte fachsimpelei.


----------



## MO_Thor (27. Mai 2009)

Immer wieder herrlich, dass sich der Künstler selber nich über meine Meinung aufgeregt hat - sondern immer nur die Zeitgenossen, die seine Sachen vorbehaltlos vergöttern.

Ich bleib dabei: sonderlich individuell isses noch nicht; es ist noch verbesserungswürdig


----------



## Cuberius (27. Mai 2009)

Stil hin, Lehrbücher her. Ist doch eigentlich wurscht. Ich bin zwar nicht ein Comicfachmann, doch wenn ich ein Comic lese, möchte ich unterhalten werden und das tun diese Bikecomics mehr als genug!


----------



## MUD´doc (29. Mai 2009)

Och...
Was soll ich mich darüber aufregen?! Konstruktive Kritik ist immer wichtig 
und "Vergötterung" natürlich auch 
Habe ja nie behauptet, das Rad neu zu erfinden - aber dafür eine Genre mit 
neuen Themen zu beleben.
Rege mich eher über so ein paar Pappnasen auf, die meine Rechnung nicht bezahlen 
und als dolle Geschäftsleute darstehen >grrr<

Ich wollte erstmal was loswerden, wozu ich leider noch nicht gekommen bin
D A N K E
für euer positives Feedback!!! Freue mich wirklich darüber und belohnt für 
so manche Stunden, die man abends bis nachts vorm Zeichentisch sitzt. 

Und special Gruß an GravityForce. Meinen ersten bekennenden Fan 

Gibt ein langes Wochenende mit Schön-Wetter... zumindestens in unserer Gegend
Also... Raus und Ride hard! Bis später | MUD´doc


----------



## easymtbiker (29. Mai 2009)

MUD´doc schrieb:


> Gibt ein langes Wochenende mit Schön-Wetter... zumindestens in unserer Gegend
> Also... Raus und Ride hard! Bis später | MUD´doc


das heisst, du hast keine zeit uns n paar schöne comics zu zeichnen?   

sollen wir dir jetzt schlechtes wetter wünschen? 

ok, ride on!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dortmund biker (29. Mai 2009)

darf ich hiermit der zweite bekennende fan deiner comics sein?


----------



## Symion (29. Mai 2009)

ich schlieiß mich als Dritter an. So Podest belegt .

Superklasse die Comics. Bin bekennender Mottorad Comic angucker und muss sagen deine sind besser. Humorvoll und abwechslungsreich. Weiter...... weiter...........


----------



## Lord Shadow (29. Mai 2009)

Gefällt alles! Bitte mehr!


----------



## Cuberius (29. Mai 2009)

Ich warte auch schon auf Nachschub!


----------



## GT-Sassy (29. Mai 2009)

Vierter


----------



## acardipane (30. Mai 2009)

5ter


----------



## CombiS (30. Mai 2009)

6ter
Juls


----------



## Kampfmaschine (30. Mai 2009)

7ter 

Mach BITTE BITTE BITTE weiter!


----------



## BommelMaster (30. Mai 2009)

finde das sooo toll. du zeichnest absolut toll. achtest auf details (dicker bauch beim wanderer) und das mit dem santa cruz in rot ist echt der oberhammer !


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Master | Torben (30. Mai 2009)

WOHOOOOO. RESPEKT! Sind alle sehr originell und schön gezeichnet!

WEITER SO!


----------



## guhl (30. Mai 2009)

<speichellecken on> oder was


----------



## MO_Thor (2. Juni 2009)

Jupp.


----------



## M!ke (9. Juni 2009)

mehr davon... super


----------



## Torben. (28. August 2009)

Sehr schöne sache die du da machst die comoics sind echt spitze höffentlich kommt da noch mehr!!!


----------



## MUD´doc (19. November 2009)

Mal was Aktuelles zum derzeitigen Dauerthema. Have fun


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## stuckwave (19. November 2009)




----------



## Iwakss (19. November 2009)

und ne idee  geil


----------



## Iwakss (19. November 2009)

wenn ich gerade ma so überlege . . . 
docy ich han da son paar ideen   
oder soll ich vorlagen sagen


----------



## Grinsekater (19. November 2009)

Endlich Nachschub!


----------



## wovvbagger (19. November 2009)

ich finds klasse  jetzt müsste es die Cartoons auch auf ner eigenen Webseite incl RSS-Feed geben, oder vieleicht als Twitter- oder Facebook-Stream, damit man gleich Info bekommt wenns nen Update gibt.


----------



## NoPhantasy (19. November 2009)

echt geil
schonmal mit der mountainbike rider oda so gesprochen? wär doch geil wenn die die strips abdrucken würdn


----------



## Magura952 (19. November 2009)

@Andy ....Oh gott  da kann doch nur wieder Neurologischer Schwachsinn bei rum kommen  MACH


----------



## Torben. (19. November 2009)

endlich was neues weiter so MUD´doc


----------



## jastone (19. November 2009)

Jawollja!


----------



## Kampfmaschine (19. November 2009)

nachschub!!!!!!!



Wann kommen denn die Comics in Laden?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hart (19. November 2009)

Ich steh auf Comic!

Fand Joe Bar schon klasse.....warum nicht auch "für Biker"?


----------



## snipernik (19. November 2009)

MEHR MEHR MEHR !!!!!!
Mach weiter will mehr davon


----------



## Speckgenick (19. November 2009)

Wow, richtig gut!
Wer sich noch erinnert, in der "Piranha" Zeitung gabs doch mal vor geschätzten 1000  Jahren was ähnliches. Die Comics auf der letzten Seite waren auch sehr gut.


----------



## Voltage_FR (20. November 2009)

Klasse Sache


----------



## Joe911 (20. November 2009)

Weiter so!


----------



## @[email protected] (23. November 2009)

Super, vor allem das letzte ist ja so geil.


----------



## ahab01 (23. November 2009)

Solche Comics hats im MTB bereich kaum gegeben.Wenn dann waren sie immer sehr dröge.Also bitte weiter machen.

Mfg


----------



## spaboleo (23. November 2009)

Sehr gut! 

"Wanderer" hat mir bisher am besten gefallen 
Durchweg stimmig, nicht überladen und detailverliebt ("rauf, runter" - zu geil!). Über den Witz brauch ich gar nichts sagen...erstklassig 
...und beim Copic-Style fühl ich mich auch gleich heimisch


----------



## Kruko (1. Januar 2010)

Ich bin auch für Nachschub!! Ganz großes Kino


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RANDOM-PHOTOGRAPHY (4. Januar 2010)

sehr geil!!!


----------



## Lorenz-gr88 (18. Januar 2010)

Also ich kann nur sagen wenn du der Freeride ne Mail schreibst drucken die des garantiert - zumindest ein paar davon.
Ich hab denen schon mal ne Mail geschrieben, dass bei ihnen keine Freeridehardtails vorkommen - und prompt war in der nächsten Freeride eine (oder warens zwei) Seiten über Freeridehardtails drin - war jetzt zwar kein ganzer Test sondern nur mal ne kurze Vorstellung aber immerhin  (Hatte ich eigentlich gar nicht verlangt )

Zum Stil kann ich nicht viel sagen -nur, dass des für mich Cartoons sind und kein peinlich genau ausgearbeiteter Kunst-Comic. So als Cartoons sind die echt TOP! - Da sind viele andere viel schneller /schlampiger gezeichnet - auf den Inhalt kommts an.


----------



## Pyrosteiner (4. Februar 2010)

Bin gerade erst auf das Thema gestoßen und finde die comics sehr gut. Ich hoffe Du findest bald die Zeit weitere hier reinzustellen!


----------



## MUD´doc (14. Februar 2010)




----------



## Hot Carrot (14. Februar 2010)

Wie kommt man auf so eine Idee.  

Voll Geil, Weiter So. 

Das ober Schild Kenne ich das untere ist mir gänzlich unbekannt  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			








Der Dörter


----------



## Lorenz-gr88 (14. Februar 2010)

Beim letzten versteh ich jetzt den Witz nicht...
Spielst du da auf diese Trailer von Here we go again an?

Here we go Here we go Here we goooooooooo
Here we go Here we go Here we goooooooooo
Here we go Here we go Here we go
                  Here we goho Here we go.

Was is das eigentlich für nen Lied (traditional?) - wo gibts des?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Onkel Manuel (14. Februar 2010)

[Riker-Modus an]
Ich raff dat nich...  
[Riker-Modus aus]


----------



## MO_Thor (14. Februar 2010)

Stilistisches Auf-der-Stelle-Treten...


----------



## MelasLykos (14. Februar 2010)

[Jordi-Modus ON]
Wie oda wat?
[Jordi-Modus OFF]


----------



## Torben. (14. Februar 2010)

den letzten vesteh ich auch nicht


----------



## Onkel Manuel (14. Februar 2010)

MelasLykos schrieb:


> [Jordi-Modus ON]
> Wie oda wat?
> [Jordi-Modus OFF]



Ah, ein Kenner...


----------



## MUD´doc (15. Februar 2010)




----------



## dortmund biker (15. Februar 2010)

jetzt beginnt es, sinn zu machen.


----------



## A7XFreak (15. Februar 2010)

dortmund biker schrieb:


> jetzt beginnt es, sinn zu machen.


das dacht ich mir auch gerade!


----------



## Onkel Manuel (15. Februar 2010)

Ich glaube, jetzt sind in Deutschland einige uros an Groschen gefallen...  

Na da bin ich ja mal gespannt, was da noch kommt...


----------



## Eike. (15. Februar 2010)

Da machts aber jemand spannend


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MUD´doc (16. Februar 2010)




----------



## Targut (16. Februar 2010)

Ich warte noch bis zur nummer 0 mit dem Verstehen...
Eine dumme Frage:
Müsste der um Speed zu kriegen nicht eigentlich ein anderes Ritzel verwenden?


----------



## Eike. (16. Februar 2010)

Im Auto fährst du doch auch nicht im 5. Gang an


----------



## MUD´doc (17. Februar 2010)




----------



## Absteiger (17. Februar 2010)

Targut schrieb:


> Ich warte noch bis zur nummer 0 mit dem Verstehen...
> ...



ja bei null siehst den kerl dann bstimmt auf seim heimtrainer sitzen, wie er nebenbei n bikevideo anschaut...


----------



## exto (17. Februar 2010)

Absteiger schrieb:


> ja bei null siehst den kerl dann bstimmt auf seim heimtrainer sitzen, wie er nebenbei n bikevideo anschaut...



Ich will's mal so ausdrücken:

Egal, ob du am Ende Recht behältst, oder nicht. Ein Vollpfosten bist du so oder so 
Etwa so, wie die Typen, die im Kino in der Reihe hinter dir pausenlos ihre Vermutungen über den Fortgang des Filmes austauschen...


----------



## Eike. (17. Februar 2010)

Meine Güte muss man deswegen gleich beleidigend werden?


----------



## To-bi-bo (17. Februar 2010)

exto schrieb:


> Ich will's mal so ausdrücken:
> 
> Egal, ob du am Ende Recht behältst, oder nicht. Ein Vollpfosten bist du so oder so
> Etwa so, wie die Typen, die im Kino in der Reihe hinter dir pausenlos ihre Vermutungen über den Fortgang des Filmes austauschen...




http://german-bash.org/140025


----------



## Targut (17. Februar 2010)

Eike. schrieb:


> Im Auto fährst du doch auch nicht im 5. Gang an


 ups
Ich hab ja gesagt dumme Frage
@exto chill dich so dramatisch war seine Vermutung jetzt nicht


mfg
Targut


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## exto (17. Februar 2010)

Ok, "Vollpfosten" war gemein.

Ich mach mal n "" dran...


----------



## MUD´doc (18. Februar 2010)




----------



## Absteiger (18. Februar 2010)

sorry, falls ich die vorfreude verdorben haben sollt, war nicht mein ziel!!

weiteres sag ich jetzt nicht dazu, da der thread zu genial is um hier rumzustreiten...

eidt: @ to-bi-bo: ich bin aber auf geburtstagsfeiern eingeladen worden und ich glaub manchmal sogar freiwillig...


----------



## dortmund biker (18. Februar 2010)

yeah. 4x ftw.


----------



## MUD´doc (19. Februar 2010)




----------



## jastone (19. Februar 2010)

Jawollja!! Sehr geil!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## matou (19. Februar 2010)

Sehr geil! Du siehst mich am Boden liegen!!


----------



## DHK (19. Februar 2010)

Echt der Hammer, vorallem der 5-4-3-2-1 und das mit dem Hollandrad.
Weiter so!


----------



## Absteiger (19. Februar 2010)

einfach nur genial!!


----------



## abstrus (19. Februar 2010)

göttlich


----------



## GravityForce (19. Februar 2010)

Wie immer der OBERHAMMER 

RIDE ON!


----------



## canYOn_/ (19. Februar 2010)

wirklich sehr sehr GEIL! 

Danke für Deine Initiative und Deine gute Arbeit!


----------



## To-bi-bo (19. Februar 2010)

mag deine arbeiten!! genial!


----------



## Lord Shadow (19. Februar 2010)

Absolut geil. Das "Huba" zu den "Hopps" bei den Trialern ist genial


----------



## Voltage_FR (19. Februar 2010)

Yeah, sind wieder echt gut gelungen 
Mach weiter so


----------



## Hot Carrot (19. Februar 2010)

Schließe mich an 

Der Fixie Fahrer 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 nur noch köstlich 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Der Förster kann aber auch rein gar nichts ausrichten 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


 

Mach weiter so, ich möchte noch mehr sehen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dortmund biker (19. Februar 2010)

fett.


----------



## jojolintzi (19. Februar 2010)

BÄM. Richtig gut, gefällt mir sehr 

Und komischerweise kann ich mich in einigen von denen wiederfinden


----------



## Hummelbrumm (19. Februar 2010)

*ROTFL* WOW! Echt genial die Comics!!

Gefallen mir ausnahmslos alle gut.


----------



## Nforcer (19. Februar 2010)

Echt genial


----------



## rigger (19. Februar 2010)

Super Geil!!!!


----------



## Onkel Manuel (19. Februar 2010)

Mit einem Schlag so ein riesen Update und dann nur solche Granaten drin! Köstlich!


----------



## Deleted138492 (19. Februar 2010)

MUD´doc schrieb:


>



Der Helm erinnert mich verdächtig an den 661 Evolution Carbon I (den ich nebenbei auch besitze), liege ich da recht?

Ansonsten: Jute Dinger .


----------



## dave (19. Februar 2010)

Und am Ende dann so eine fette Countdown-Granate! 
Wer hätte das gedacht!?


----------



## A7XFreak (19. Februar 2010)

Echt Spitzen klasse


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Targut (19. Februar 2010)

Sehr schöne Comics
So ein Erlebnis wie der Fixiefahrer hatte ich heute auch weil meine VR-Bremse(Felgenbremse) dank Schneematsch praktisch funktionslos war
Hab dann zum Glück noch rechtzeitig die hintere Bremse verwendet und mich beinahe auf die fresse gelegt^_^


mfg
Targut


----------



## Kampfmaschine (19. Februar 2010)

Das lesen und auch der BESCH.... Tag hat ein sehr Lustiges und lahendes ENDE

Mach weiter, BITTE!!!!!!


----------



## MatzeRL (19. Februar 2010)

Krass, die Neuen sind sogar besser als die davor (von den Ideen her, beim zeichnerisch kann ichs net beurteilen), immer weiter so !


----------



## Pyrosteiner (20. Februar 2010)

Supertolle Bilder, echt stark.


Das mit dem Forenausfall ist gerade sehr aktuell in einem MX-Enduroforum wo ich auch sehr viel bin. Allerdings ist die Seite dort seit über 12 Stunden down und wann es wieder geht steht nirgends.


----------



## Torben. (20. Februar 2010)

sehr gut und dann gleich soviele auf einmal da hat sich das warten ja richtig gelohnt !


----------



## hoerman2201 (23. Februar 2010)

total geil  

beim fixied cartoon hab ich am boden gelegen. 

der trial-cartoon passt sehr geil in den deister, dort liegt auch noch sehr viel holz rum


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## thto (23. Februar 2010)

weltklasse danke *gröööhhhhllll*


----------



## urvi (24. Februar 2010)

Mutti-Vati-Kinder-Countdown...WELTKLASSE!!!

...so und jetzt Hose wechseln vom Lachen...


----------



## dogzice (24. Februar 2010)

Bin eben auf den Thread gestoßen. mir gefallen sie auch verdammt gut. Lustig! Weiter so und mehr davon!


----------



## MUD´doc (24. Februar 2010)

So, da melde ich mich mal wieder.
SUPER DANK, Leute!
Freut mich echt, dass euch die neuen Stories gefallen.
Dann machts auch Spaß, sich weiter mit diesen "grauen" Typen zu befassen 

War doch ein guter Gag, die neuen Comics mit einem Countdown zu beginnen?! 
Es hat ja von der Story her gepasst und ihr hattet was, worauf ihr euch
nach der langen Abstinenz freuen konntet.
Ich wollte euch mal ein bisschen im Nebel lassen. 
Cool ist, was ihr daraus gemacht habt. *Lorenz-gr88* dachte, es wäre ein 
Song im ersten Panel, *Absteiger *hatte schon ein Ziel vor Augen 

Hier ein bisschen Background-Infos zu den Stories:

5-4-3-2-1
Die Gedanken des 4Xers sind die ersten Worte aus den Film "Cars" von 
Lightning McQueen. Leider hab ich den nur in Englisch und nicht in 
Deutsch, daher der Text unsyncronisiert.

Jep, *Müs Lee*. Der Helm ist der 661 Evolution Carbon.
Werde zwar von niemanden gesponsert, aber ich möchte schon den Bezug
zu unseren Hobby bewahren. Dazu gehört halt auch, dass in Detailmotiven
oder Einzelbildern, unser Zeugs halbwegs einzug hält und so findet
man auch in dieser Story die Avid Elixir-Bremse, Oneal-Butch Carbon 
Handschuh, Schwalbe-Mantel, SRAM-Schalte, DT-Swiss EX-1750-Felge, 
SAINT-Kurbel, Five Ten "zebra blue"-Schuh. 
Also, immer mal schauen. Kann sein, dass auf einmal irgendein Teil euch 
bekannt vorkommt.
Ich muss ja auch aufpassen, ihr schaut da auch schon genau hin.
wie *Targut *mit dem großen Ritzel bzgl. des Startens bemerkte. 
Da hab ich noch was für dich: es hätte dir schon auffallen müssen, 
dass das Ritzelpaket recht klein ist, also eine Rennkassette 
(Puhh, hab mich mich grad gut aus der Affäre gezogen *grins*)
Die Kiddies sind an Bart und Lisa Simpson angelehnt. 
Klar auch die typischen "Familien-Fahrräder", die zu Hauf in der Stadt und 
am Wochenende rumfahren und eigentlich keinen Spaß machen.


Fixed
Die Skizzen dazu gehörte noch zu den ersten Stories - habe mich aber 
zum ersten Auftritt dagegen entschieden. Aber manchmal tauchen Stories 
wieder auf. 
Kleiner Seitenhieb zu der Bombenkrater-Entscheidung (mit dem Wortwitz 
"Granate", "sprengte" - passent zum "Bomben"krater), welches zu dem 
Zeitpunkt aktuell war. 


Hollandrad
Leider nicht in der Web-Version zu erkennen. Auf dem unteren Aufkleber 
steht "Hexen fetzen". So einen ähnlichen habe ich in Echt auf so einem
Zweirrad gesehn und somit stand dieses Ungetüm Pate für dieses Bike.
Beim nächsten Ladenbesuch stand an dessen Stelle ein BigHit und dabei 
fiel mir auf, dass diese beiden extrem-unterschiedlichen Bike-Gattungen 
doch mehr gemeinsam haben als man denkt.


Trail vs Trial
Jahaaa, der Horst vom Forst. Dank dem Dendemann gibt es endlich auch 
eine Figur mit Namen bei den GrauZonenBikern ;]
Biker lassen sich halt nicht aufhalten. Wenn sie vertrieben werden, 
dann kommen andere, oder?! 

Ist auch vielleicht ein Beispiel, wenn es wieder zu Missverständnissen 
zu den beiden Bezeichnungen (Trail/Trial) kommt.

Für das Bike mittig der Baumstämme und das rechts-daneben Hoppelnde 
standen die beiden Bikes von Danny Mac Askill farblich als Pate.

Hoffe, unsere Trialer hier verzeihen mir die ständige Begriffsbezeichnung "Hopp".
Wenn ich Videos davon sehen, dann springe ich immer Gedanklich mit.

2 Stunden
Unser Zentrum (so ähnlich auf dem 1-Dollar Schein  ), unser Geheimbund, 
unsere Religion, unsere schwebenen Buddhas, unsere Heiligen...  
das reicht, Admins... genug geschleimt ;]

Der Hauptserver ist der "Whopper" aus dem Film "Wargames". Daher auch die
Notiz am Server, niemals "Tic-Tac-Toe" zu spielen.

Keine Ahnung, wie Rikman in 3-D aussieht, aber der Kojak-Hut gehört auf 
seinem Kopf/Helm, die hagere Figur ist dem eines Nerds passend und ich kenn 
einen Admin, der hin-und-wieder eine Zigarre pafft. 
Sorry, so bekamst du deine Optik.

Spam Spam Spam Spam Spam Spam Spam Spam Spam Spam Spam Spam Sülze
Albatros!

Uff, genug geschrieben und gelesen.
THX nochmal und bis später
Euer MUD´doc


----------



## Harvester (24. Februar 2010)

Schön mal etwas "backround" zu lesen. Das gefällt mir auch bei den Simsons- Heften.


----------



## Marcus (26. Februar 2010)

Dankeschoen, das ist wirklich grandios. Wir (Thomas und ich) haben uns heute mal wieder "in echt" getroffen und wir haben herzlich gelacht!

Wirklich grossartig, 1000 Dank!!!

*tüdeldidum, ich bin in einem Comic verewigt worden*


----------



## NoPhantasy (26. Februar 2010)

du bist Genial


----------



## Harald Philipp (27. Februar 2010)

richtig gut! vielen dank für die bespaßung!


----------



## [email protected] (27. Februar 2010)

Hey Meisterzeichner, schön mal wieder neues von dir zu sehen !! Richtig tolle Sachen dabei  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




Sollte man mal regelmäßig auf der Startseite einbinden...........Zu Schade um "nur" in diesem Thread zu bewundern  ?!


----------



## Geisterfahrer (27. Februar 2010)

Ich find's klasse. Über die Anspielungen auf Franquin & co. habe ich auch gelacht: Der Bürgermeister von Rummelsdorf, Spirou als Biker, Huba Huba.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DonCamillo1978 (27. Februar 2010)




----------



## cgoeth (3. März 2010)

SUPER !!!!!!!


----------



## MO_Thor (3. März 2010)

[email protected] schrieb:


> Hey Meisterzeichner...


Najaaaaaa....Speedlines und Hintergründe sind nich so seins.
Beispielsweise Panel Nr.5 im Fixie-Cartoon (unten links). Grausig gemacht, völlig zugemalt. Oder die übrigen Panels, in denen sehr schnelle Aktionen mittels Speedlines verdeutlicht werden. Weniger wäre mehr. Wenn er die Panels nicht so vollknallen würde...


----------



## Lord Shadow (3. März 2010)

Sag mal Mo, fühlst du dich von ihm irgendwie bedrängt oder erniedrigt?


----------



## canYOn_/ (3. März 2010)

Lord Shadow schrieb:


> Sag mal Mo, fühlst du dich von ihm irgendwie bedrängt oder erniedrigt?


er hat wahrscheinlich die fixie-geschichte selber ähnlich erlebt^^


----------



## MO_Thor (3. März 2010)

Ich bin nur derjenige, der sich kritisch äußert. Mehr nich. Macht ja sonst keiner hier


----------



## stuckwave (4. März 2010)

Wie immer, sehr geil !!!


----------



## 147ar (4. März 2010)

Top  mehr davon .


----------



## tebaco (5. März 2010)

Echt klasse


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## trek 6500 (6. März 2010)

...das mit dem fixie is geil - triffts genau . wie der typ sich quasi selbst überholt !!!! zeigt den schwachsinn vom fixie ganz prima . top dargestellt     aber die anderen sindauch gut !! weiter so !


----------



## Nalesnik (7. März 2010)

hahaha,
einfach nur göttlich! 


Greets


----------



## dickerbert (7. März 2010)

trek 6500 schrieb:


> ...das mit dem fixie is geil - triffts genau . wie der typ sich quasi selbst überholt !!!! zeigt den schwachsinn vom fixie ganz prima . top dargestellt     aber die anderen sindauch gut !! weiter so !


 Anderer Interpretationsansatz: Ich glaube, es geht gar nicht darum das Fixie als Schwachsinn darzustellen. Sondern darum, wie Mountainbiken in der Öffentlichkeit dargestellt wird und wie ignorant man gegenüber Dingen ist, die man selbst nicht kennt (Bsp.: Der Bub pedalierte bis zum bitteren Ende). Die Fixie fahrenden Radkuriere waren es zumindest nicht, die den Bombenkrater gebaut und befahren haben, die sind ein anderes "Problem" ^^

Ich find's richtig cool, dass die letzten Comics jetzt sogar ein bisschen kritisch wurden und sich auf die aktuellen Diskussionen bezogen. Vorher war es einfach nur amüsant, jetzt sind sie durchaus mit Message!


----------



## Fabian93 (12. März 2010)

Gibts bald was neues zu sehen?



> Ich bin nur derjenige, der sich kritisch äußert. Mehr nich. Macht ja sonst keiner hier


Trotz der angeblichen Schwächen bei den Speedlines etc. unterhalten die"Comics" super finde ich,gefallen mir wirklich sehr gut
Da sehe ich über sowas gerne hinweg,wobei ich als Grobmotoriker beim Zeichnen eh nicht wirklich beurteilen kann


----------



## Raschelzwerg (31. März 2010)

Das ist einfach nur Spitzenklasse. Du triffst es auf den Punkt ^^


----------



## Pyrosteiner (6. April 2010)

MUD´doc schrieb:


> So, da melde ich mich mal wieder.
> SUPER DANK, Leute!
> Freut mich echt, dass euch die neuen Stories gefallen.
> Dann machts auch Spaß, sich weiter mit diesen "grauen" Typen zu befassen




Ich hätte mich über ein Ostercomic gefreut....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MUD´doc (18. Juni 2010)

Zum Aufheitern, da unsere Jungs eben verloren haben...









Einige kennen ihn bereits ;]




Grüße


----------



## Deleted138492 (18. Juni 2010)

Geil .


----------



## jastone (18. Juni 2010)

LMAO


----------



## Boink (18. Juni 2010)

MUD´doc schrieb:


>



Ich mag das Geräusch am Stein! 
Weiter so!


----------



## Onkel Manuel (18. Juni 2010)

Der mit dem Yeti zündet sofort, klasse!


----------



## A7XFreak (18. Juni 2010)

einfach klasse


----------



## Kuwahades (18. Juni 2010)

Sehr Cool, der Yeti ist wohl Star Wars Fan


----------



## nadgrajin (18. Juni 2010)

Echt cool, gefällt mir.


----------



## Torben. (19. Juni 2010)

wieder mal sehr geil geworden


----------



## chaini (19. Juni 2010)

boah, einwandfrei, selbst unter kritischer betrachtung der hammer! toll

tante edit sagt:

schade, dass ich schon durch bin. bitte bitte mehr!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lorenz-gr88 (20. Juni 2010)

>



Sam Hill hat sich den Spruch wohl auch zu Herzen genommen:


----------



## Formula (20. Juni 2010)

Haha, auch wieder sehr geil geworden! 
Schönen Sonntag euch noch


----------



## MUD´doc (21. Juni 2010)

Kuwahades hat ihn erkannt


----------



## OHS-core (21. Juni 2010)

Also ich finde die  Dinger genial.
Ist endlich mal was, wo man als Biker sich gut identifizieren kann.

Weiter so.

Wenns um die Machart geht, warum Kritik? Ist halt sein Stil, wenn er es so zeichnen will, dann soll er das doch machen.


----------



## frostydragon (21. Juni 2010)

mach davon am ende des jahres oder so ne print version, das wär der hammer 
und ich glaub käptn helm druck ich mir als poster wenn dir das recht is


----------



## Snap4x (21. Juni 2010)

Ja so ein kleines Büchlein rausbringen, wie die "Nicht-Lustig"-Bücher oder der Bikerfilm "Loose"


----------



## JENSeits (21. Juni 2010)

genau 

ich leg auch nen 10er für hin


----------



## Lorenz-gr88 (27. Juni 2010)

Oder gleich in groooß als Kalender


----------



## digger235 (27. August 2010)

Bin gerade darauf gestoßen.



Mehr davon !!!

Wie wovvbagger schon geschrieben wär ne FB Seite korrekt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lorenz-gr88 (28. August 2010)

Ich hätte ne kleine Comic-Anregung.
Ich sag nur: Das Boxxer-WC...


----------



## MUD´doc (9. Dezember 2010)

Wurde mal wieder Zeit:

Zur neuen Galerie: Whip it!




Tiefer! Breiter! Härter!




Drücke niemals den roten Knopf!




Schöne Grüße und versinkt nicht im Schnee


----------



## Deleted138492 (9. Dezember 2010)

Hehe, geil .


----------



## agro (9. Dezember 2010)

geil, immer am puls der zeit;-)


----------



## jastone (9. Dezember 2010)

gefällt!  wie immer...


----------



## JENSeits (9. Dezember 2010)

Sehr gute Arbeit! Danke für die vielen Schmunzler


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Torben. (9. Dezember 2010)

whip it ist geil


----------



## A7XFreak (9. Dezember 2010)

Sehr Gute Arbeit


----------



## nadgrajin (9. Dezember 2010)

Mal wieder wunderbar, danke für die Arbeit.


----------



## HW49 (9. Dezember 2010)

grandios

1 mal wöchentlich wäre der hammer ...
 dafür würd ich sogar ein " abo "bezahlen


----------



## litefreak (9. Dezember 2010)

Wie immer TOP, vielen Dank dass Du uns dran teilhaben lässt!


----------



## urvi (9. Dezember 2010)

...und wieder einmal BÄM!!

Danke!


urvi


----------



## mw01 (9. Dezember 2010)

Vom feinsten!


----------



## Onkel Manuel (9. Dezember 2010)

Suuuper! Alle drei haben bei mir nen mittleren Lachflash ausgelöst...


----------



## heifisch (9. Dezember 2010)

sehr genial 

bitte bitte ne printversion, ob büchlein, kalender oder poster ist egal


----------



## Voltage_FR (9. Dezember 2010)

Genial! 
"Whip It" ist mein persönlicher Liebling, weil ich derselben Meinung bin!
Kenn einige Leute, die an jedem Drecks-Sprung oder Gap rum"stylen" müssen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Pyrosteiner (9. Dezember 2010)

Danke für 3x lachen und bitte weitermachen.


----------



## rigger (9. Dezember 2010)

Geil!!


----------



## Jbnk03 (10. Dezember 2010)

Absolut Klasse!!!!!!!!!


----------



## GravityForce (10. Dezember 2010)

die werden immer besser 

Ride on!


----------



## a.nienie (10. Dezember 2010)

für jeden gag einen
  

saugeil!


----------



## frostydragon (10. Dezember 2010)

wie gesagt print!


----------



## missmarple (15. Dezember 2010)

Immer wieder herrlich! 

Von daher......



heifisch schrieb:


> bitte bitte ne printversion, ob büchlein, kalender oder poster ist egal



DAFÜR!


----------



## SpiritOfAmerica (15. Dezember 2010)

echt Hammer deine Comics, weiter so


----------



## MUD´doc (17. Dezember 2010)

Mal kurz zur aktuellen Lage der Nation:





Vorweihnachtliche Grüße


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hummelbrumm (17. Dezember 2010)

*rotflmao*

Klasse, einfach genial!


----------



## Torben. (17. Dezember 2010)

sehr gut


----------



## GravityForce (17. Dezember 2010)




----------



## heifisch (17. Dezember 2010)

sehr gut


----------



## Voltage_FR (17. Dezember 2010)

Ist der geil


----------



## Kruko (17. Dezember 2010)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## frostydragon (17. Dezember 2010)

wobei dh is doch heutzutage auch nurnoch leichtbau ^^


----------



## JENSeits (17. Dezember 2010)

hihi sehr gut


----------



## mountymaus (18. Dezember 2010)

Echt cool....


----------



## Jbnk03 (18. Dezember 2010)

Supergeil


----------



## Rick7 (18. Dezember 2010)

* herzlich gelacht^^


----------



## a.nienie (20. Dezember 2010)

brüller!


----------



## MUD´doc (23. Dezember 2010)

Mit Gruß an GravityForce

Wünsche euch alle ein frohes Weihnachtsfest, ´nen guten Rutsch und Rahmen- & Gabelbruch.
Grüße


----------



## Symion (23. Dezember 2010)

Knaller


----------



## heifisch (23. Dezember 2010)

Sau gut


----------



## Kruko (23. Dezember 2010)

Perfektes Timing 

Dir und Deiner besseren Hälfte frohe Festtage und einen guten Rutsch.

Grüß schön von uns beiden. 

Wir sehen uns dann im neuen Jahr


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## JENSeits (23. Dezember 2010)

DER Comic der Weihnachtszeit!


----------



## GravityForce (23. Dezember 2010)

Sau Geil  genau so  Santa weiß auch was gut is 

Wünsche dir und deiner Familie ein schönes, gemühtliches Weihnachtsfest und einen guten Rutsch ins neue Jahr! Auf das noch viele viele so saucoole Comics von dir folgen!!!!!!

Ride on!


----------



## mw01 (23. Dezember 2010)

@Mud' doc: 

Du triffst mit deinen Comics immer genau mitten in den (Lach)Nerv!
Die sind einfach nur GENIAL.
Ich hoffe es folgen noch viele viele weitere.

Weiter so!

Wünsch schöne Festtage.


----------



## Voltage_FR (23. Dezember 2010)

Der perfekte Comic für Weihnachten   

Dir und allen anderen hier ein frohes Fest!


----------



## Onkel Manuel (24. Dezember 2010)

Der Brüller!


----------



## Deleted 124102 (24. Dezember 2010)

Echt genial


----------



## Mishima (25. Dezember 2010)

Der schlägt alle - super Mimik!!!


Feiertage


----------



## Ope (27. Dezember 2010)

*Supaaaa!!!*


----------



## Ghost-Boy (6. Januar 2011)

Sau geil taugt, der Whip hahaha


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MUD´doc (1. April 2011)

Damit der trübe Tag ein bisschen Aufheiterung bekommt.





Morgen scheint die Sonne! 
Und das nächste Mal kommen die Singlespeeder dran ;]
Grüße


----------



## Kruko (1. April 2011)




----------



## foenfrisur (1. April 2011)

mud´doc schrieb:


> und das nächste mal kommen die singlespeeder dran ;]
> grüße


----------



## frostydragon (1. April 2011)

sehr gut 
die fixies hattest du ja schonmal


----------



## MUD´doc (1. April 2011)

foenfrisur schrieb:


>



No fear, fahr ja selbst eins


----------



## Luke-VTT (1. April 2011)

Ich finds saugeil gezeichnet. Die Dialoge haben (wie bei allen Sportcomics, die ich kenne) aber noch etwas Luft nach oben  Wobei ich manche echt gut beobachtet und ziemlich aus dem Leben finde 

edit: ich will mich korrigieren. Ich hab gerade mit großem Vergnügen die ganze Galerie durchgeschaut. Super


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## a.nienie (1. April 2011)

ich kann darüber lachen.

besonders über den blick der giraffe, aber auch das hochrad ist großes kino.


----------



## buschhase (1. April 2011)

Zwar nicht das beste bisher, aber gut ist es trotzdem. Freu mich auf das nächste!


----------



## Lugie (1. April 2011)

Und ich hab vorhin noch in deinem Fotoalbum geschaut, ob es was neus gibt


----------



## Onkel Manuel (2. April 2011)

Seeeehr geil, ich hatte gerade wieder nen Lach-Flash...


----------



## Wabaki (3. April 2011)

Ich finde die alle echt super!! 
Wenn du ein Sammelband rausbringen würdest, kauf ich das sofort!


----------



## Sardic (3. April 2011)

Endlich einer neuer  Freut mich sehr.


----------



## Lugie (3. April 2011)

MUD´doc schrieb:


> Damit der trübe Tag ein bisschen Aufheiterung bekommt.
> 
> [...]
> 
> ...




Ich möchte ja nicht kleinliche wirken, aber hat das "-ss" in Hindernis einen tieferen Sinn oder versteh ich den Witz davon nicht?


----------



## MUD´doc (4. April 2011)

Gratuliere.
Du hast´n Rechtschreibfehler gefunden und darfst das übrige "s" behalten.




Grüße


----------



## cy-one (12. April 2011)

Hach, das passt doch prima zu den "Back to the Roots"-Gedanken  Erstmal weg mit den Schaltungen bei SSPs und dann gehen wir zu den ursprünglichen Rahmenformen zurück 

Vorallem die geschichte Schwerpunktposition!


----------



## DEMOnstrant (13. April 2011)

abo...sehr geil, ihr macht das super!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Havoc2k (14. April 2011)

ich finds super!

danke und mehr davon!!!

mfg


----------



## MUD´doc (28. April 2011)

Schöne Grüße 
Euer MUD´doc


----------



## a.nienie (28. April 2011)

brüller


----------



## Snap4x (28. April 2011)




----------



## litefreak (28. April 2011)

wie immer geil


----------



## Beorn (28. April 2011)

Saugeil!


----------



## SpiritOfAmerica (28. April 2011)

Genial


----------



## GravityForce (29. April 2011)

GEIL


----------



## TimKaaarl (29. April 2011)

Eben erst drauf gestoßen, mir ist aufgefallen, dass langsam keine Kritik mehr geübt wird.. 
Gerade bei dem mit dem Förster musste ich schmunzeln, ich entdecke DH für mich und mein Vater ist Förster im ein paar Posts später erwähntem Deister, vllt war er das sogar.. 
Weiter so! Die Comics sind SPITZE!



hoerman2201 schrieb:


> der trial-cartoon passt sehr geil in den deister, dort liegt auch noch sehr viel holz rum


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Enginejunk (29. April 2011)

MUD´doc schrieb:


>




das saufende rentier hast du nicht rein zufällig von "lava lava"?!?!? 


wer es nicht kennt: 
[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QZ2XEIDXE3E"]YouTube        - lava lava - whats up teddybear[/nomedia]

beste wo gibt und einfach genial.... 




deine cartoons übrigens auch, selten so gelacht, besonders beim "whip" bild....


----------



## MUD´doc (29. April 2011)

Enginejunk schrieb:


> das saufende rentier hast du nicht rein zufällig von "lava lava"?!?!?


_Yaah_ 

Thanks Leute
Euch ein schönes Wochenende 
Hmm, der Trump spielt grad verdammt gutes Snooker =]


----------



## Enginejunk (2. Mai 2011)

komisch das fast alle leute lava-lava kennen..... is aber auch genial.....


----------



## Grisu_HD (26. Mai 2011)

sau geilo alles


----------



## Hasifisch (31. Mai 2011)

Bin eben erst drauf gestoßen - und ich finde die meisten super! 
Die sind mal der Kracher:



MUD´doc schrieb:


> Zum Aufheitern, da unsere Jungs eben verloren haben...


 
Und der ist auch herrlich:



MUD´doc schrieb:


> ...


 
Dein Stil ist "besser" geworden - nach meinem Geschmack. Dreidimensionaler, gefälliger.
Bitte unbedingt weitermachen!


----------



## IonTempest (31. Mai 2011)

...ich kann nich mehr vor Lachen.

*Bitte, bitte, wann gibt's ein Buch mit all' den geilen Comix??? Will haben!!!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## funkbrother (31. Mai 2011)

Wie Geil ist das denn? Bitte weiter so!!!


----------



## lithi (25. Juli 2011)

Funkstille... 
gibts nix neues mehr? wär verdammt schade


----------



## Snap4x (25. Juli 2011)

Sommerloch


----------



## klana_radikala (25. Juli 2011)

abo

ich hoffe da kommt noch was


----------



## Snap4x (25. Juli 2011)

klana_radikala schrieb:


> abo
> 
> ich hoffe da kommt noch was



Das sagen die Türken auch immer wenn ich an denen vorbei fahre


----------



## MUD´doc (17. August 2011)

âtÃ¼rlich kommt noch was...

So viel zum letztens auftretenden Thema: E-Bikes und Transalp 





GrÃ¼Ãe


----------



## Snap4x (17. August 2011)

Yeah


----------



## MUD´doc (17. August 2011)

Hasifisch schrieb:


> ...
> Dein Stil ist "besser" geworden - nach meinem Geschmack. Dreidimensionaler, gefälliger.
> ...



Danke 
Aber eigentlich bin ich nur "fauler" geworden. 
Damals wollte ich die Comics nur mir Markern einfärben. 
Da ich mich dennoch ertappt hab, dass ich einige Elemente mit dem Pc 
nachcolorierte bzw. korrigierte, dachte ich mir, spare ich den Schritt und 
gehe gleich von der Reinzeichnung in die digitale Einfärbung. 
Aber Dank der Pinsel und Spitzenkonfiguration der Software behalte ich 
den typischen Markerstrich bei. 
Ride on


----------



## GravityForce (17. August 2011)

der Hammer, wie immer!!!


----------



## Beorn (17. August 2011)

DIE Rettung in der bikefreien Arbeitszeit bei gutem Wetter! Einfach saugeil!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## a.nienie (17. August 2011)

top


----------



## scylla (17. August 2011)

wie immer top


----------



## Symion (17. August 2011)

lol ^^


----------



## JENSeits (17. August 2011)

Ehrlich gesagt finde ich die bisherigen wesentlich besser als das E-Bike! Da steckt kein Witz und kein Schmuntzler drin.

Mach aber bitte weiter! Ich bin schon auf deinen nächsten gespannt!


----------



## mightyEx (17. August 2011)

Ich find den gut, wie auch die übrigen . Bitte weitermachen .


----------



## jastone (17. August 2011)

gefällt


----------



## OrdenKubus (17. August 2011)

Käpt´n Helm is noch der geilste von allen!!!


----------



## missmarple (17. August 2011)

Wie immer großartig!!!


----------



## head96 (17. August 2011)

Sehr Gut. Eigentlich fast die richtige Zielgruppe der E-bikes dagestellt. Müsste mMn nur noch ein bisschen älteer aussehen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## frostydragon (17. August 2011)

OrdenKubus schrieb:


> Käpt´n Helm is noch der geilste von allen!!!



meine meinung


----------



## mw01 (17. August 2011)

herrlich! man beachte wieder die details der bilder, wie die mimik!


----------



## FelixFace (18. August 2011)

mw01 schrieb:


> herrlich! man beachte wieder die details der bilder, wie die mimik!


Du bist ein Kenner


----------



## heifisch (19. August 2011)

In deinem Profil unter "Über mich" gefunden:



> *Versuche zu helfen* und freue mich über Kommentare, Kritik usw.



Naja..



Abgesehen davon, super Comic!


----------



## FelixFace (19. August 2011)

heifisch schrieb:


> In deinem Profil unter "Über mich" gefunden:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


und was ist daran falsch?


----------



## Trim07 (19. August 2011)

Ich hatte irgendwo anders von MUD´doc noch ein Comic "zur verstellbaren Sattelstütze" gesehen, das war auch gut. Hier in dem Tread vermisse ich es aber.....

Ich hätte noch einen Wunsch für 2012. Ein Monatskalendar  mit 12 solcher tollen Comics wäre doch geil. Ich würde mir glatt einen kaufen...und viele andere hier bestimmt auch...

geiler Tread


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MUD´doc (21. August 2011)

Hi Trim07
Kein Ding, hier ist der Comic-Strip nochmals.
Nach dem letzten Server-Update sind so die ersten Stories hier im Thread 
nicht mehr aufgetaucht, aber in meinem Fotoalbum sind alle vorhanden.
Grüße


----------



## Onkel Manuel (21. August 2011)




----------



## heifisch (21. August 2011)

saubere Arbeit!


----------



## missmarple (22. August 2011)

Herrlich!


----------



## Surfjunk (20. September 2011)

Abo, bitte mehr davon


----------



## lefdi (4. Oktober 2011)

Einfach immer wieder Klasse zum anschauen...freu mich schon auf die nächste Runde


----------



## Bassassasin (6. Oktober 2011)

MUD´doc schrieb:


> Hi Leute
> Danke für den tollen Zuspruch!!! Das freut mich und ermuntert, doch weiterzumachen =]
> Wie hier mal was zum Thema "Wanderer"



Ich bin mal so dreist und nehm das als Handyhintergrund her...zu geil


----------



## blutbuche (6. Oktober 2011)

sowas von geil !!!! das mit der sattelstütze und den riesenrädern is am besten  weiter so !!!!!! machste mal ´n buch draus ?


----------



## litefreak (6. Oktober 2011)

Ja, ein Buch, ich würde es mir sofort holen!


----------



## frostydragon (6. Oktober 2011)

habs zwar schon 3 mal gesagt aber
ich auch
sofort


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## JENSeits (6. Oktober 2011)

Ich wäre auch für ein Buch!!
Aber ich glaube das Problem ist folgendes:


Wenn er weiterhin die Markennamen verwendet wird er mit dem Buch früher oder später Probleme mit den Herstellern bekommen und das kann böse ins Auge gehen!
just my 2 cents


----------



## litefreak (6. Oktober 2011)

Oder man schafft es diese Marken für sich als Sponsor zu gewinnen.


----------



## JENSeits (6. Oktober 2011)

Stimmt, ist praktisch meist aber nur schwer möglich ... ich drücke ihm auf jeden fall die Daumen und würde das Buch kaufen!


----------



## frostydragon (6. Oktober 2011)

naja n versuch wäre es wohl wert
ich mein auf ne gewisse art und weise wärs ja sogar werbung


----------



## Enginejunk (6. Oktober 2011)

ich auch! 

sammle ja auch joe bar, clever und smart + nicht lustig, da kommt die grauzone grad richtig gut.... 


ein strip ueber Kona bikes fehlt mir noch, als desktop-hintergrund....


----------



## Snap4x (6. Oktober 2011)

Hey! das mit den Buch war meine Idee  Hab es als erstes eingeworfen.
Thema Markenrechte:
Ach wieso? Noname sachen machen, die nur ansatzweise ähnlichkeit haben.


----------



## darkJST (7. Oktober 2011)

Statt "Santa Cruz" "Santa Claus" drauf schreiben?


----------



## MUD´doc (7. Oktober 2011)

Da das Wetter am Wochenende nicht mehr so dolle sein soll ,
so kommt hier wenigstens etwas Sonnenschein für eure Seelen 





Mit besten Dank an Bobby für sein Okay  
Greetings and ride on!

Schönes Wochenend!


----------



## Fl!p (7. Oktober 2011)

Und wer ist Sabine?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lord Shadow (7. Oktober 2011)

Großartig


----------



## firefighter76 (7. Oktober 2011)

sehr gut das gesicht von der kalkmütze


----------



## frostydragon (7. Oktober 2011)

muahaha


----------



## Enginejunk (7. Oktober 2011)

kleiner anreiz für das nächste bild: hey, wie soll ichn bei DEM tempo son kleines schild erkennen können??!? (würde passen fürn manual) und bitte mitm KONA.. 

will endlich auf arbeit farbe bekennen aufm bildschirm...


----------



## Onkel Manuel (7. Oktober 2011)

Schönes Ding!


----------



## olsche (8. Oktober 2011)

Immer wieder gut, Kompliment!!!
Besser als ein Buch würde mir ein Kalender gefallen...

Gruß,
Olsche


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## HamburgerBerg (8. Oktober 2011)

der Hammer !!!

Ja eine gute Idee, solch einen Kalender 



 Weiter so ! Das ist das Beste Abo für schlechtes Wetter


----------



## Pflanz (8. Oktober 2011)

Hut ab


----------



## Voltage_FR (8. Oktober 2011)

Wie immer genial! =D *thumbsup*


----------



## Targut (9. Oktober 2011)

Und wer ist jetzt Sabine ?


----------



## blutbuche (6. November 2011)

sabine `???????


----------



## MUD´doc (24. November 2011)

Ich dachte mir mal, dass ich euch zeige, 
wie ein GrauZonenBiker-Comic entsteht

Wie so oft, braucht man erstmal eine Idee... 
´n Einfall...
DIE "Erleuchtung" für eine Geschichte... 
Man begibt sich auf der Suche nach einer Inspiration...

... oder man bekommt einfach einen "*Geistesblitz*"





Mehr dann morgen 
Grüße


----------



## Enginejunk (24. November 2011)

hehehehe, das mit dem geistesblitz is auchn geiles bild....


----------



## Deleted138492 (24. November 2011)

Echt geil .


----------



## frostydragon (24. November 2011)

voll gut


----------



## Onkel Manuel (24. November 2011)

"Hit by a mind-flash"...  

Jaja, Gott kann schon ein Fiesling sein...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hauptstadtbiker (24. November 2011)

MUD´doc schrieb:


>



Was mir auch besonders gut gefällt ist das man auch ohne Schriftzüge (oder auf dem Handy nicht lesbaren) trotzdem sofort sieht das es ein Intense M6 Rahmen mit 'ner Boxxer ist.

Ich mein was drauf zuschreiben ist das eine, etwas so in Form bringen zu können das andere.

Beste Grüße


----------



## Ope (24. November 2011)

Hauptstadtbiker schrieb:


> Was mir auch besonders gut gefällt ist das man auch ohne Schriftzüge (oder auf dem Handy nicht lesbaren) trotzdem sofort sieht das es ein Intense M6 Rahmen mit 'ner Boxxer ist.
> 
> Ich mein was drauf zuschreiben ist das eine, etwas so in Form bringen zu können das andere.
> 
> Beste Grüße



Das ist aber ein Santa Cruz V 10 ....
Soviel zum "sofort erkennen"


----------



## DHK (24. November 2011)

Das war eben auch mein Gedanke, das es auch ein V10 sein könnte


----------



## frostydragon (25. November 2011)

das is ohne frage n v10 und kein m6... allerhöchstens noch m9 m6 is doch viel grader ^^
und das is peaty der fährt halt v10


----------



## Hauptstadtbiker (25. November 2011)

Handy halt... :/

Ich seh nur rot und ungefähr die Rahmenform.

Wenn ich mal am PC bin seh ich's ja.
Immer geschmeidig Jungs...


----------



## Ope (25. November 2011)

War ja ned bös gemeint  aber es war eben witzig 

*UND JETZT BITTE DIE NÄCHSTEN COMICS !!!*


----------



## Hauptstadtbiker (25. November 2011)

Ope schrieb:


> *UND JETZT BITTE DIE NÄCHSTEN COMICS !!!*



Da kann ich nur zustimmen!


----------



## svennox (25. November 2011)

..bitte noch mehr BIKE_COMICS.... 

http://fstatic1.mtb-news.de/img/photos/8/2/6/7/3/_/medium/GrauZonenBiker_LW_Schweinegrippe_web.jpg

http://fstatic1.mtb-news.de/img/photos/8/2/6/7/3/_/medium/GrauZonenBiker_LW_AllesTarnung_web.jpg

http://fstatic1.mtb-news.de/img/photos/8/2/6/7/3/_/large/GrauZonenBiker_web_Radarfalle_LW-11.jpg?0

http://fstatic1.mtb-news.de/img/photos/8/2/6/7/3/_/medium/GrauZonenBiker_LW_Bikenerds_web.jpg

http://fstatic1.mtb-news.de/img/photos/8/2/6/7/3/_/medium/GrauZonenBiker_LW_Wandersleut_web.jpg

http://fstatic1.mtb-news.de/img/photos/8/2/6/7/3/_/medium/GrauZonenBiker_LW_Schweinegrippe_web.jpg


----------



## MUD´doc (25. November 2011)

Nu´hat man die Story im Kopf und das Comic vor seinem geistigen Auge.
Jetzt geht es an die Umsetzung, um dieses zu Papier zu bringen.

Man selbst weiß ja, wie die Geschichte funktioniert, aber wie kann man
dies Optisch so umsetzen, dass es der Leser auch genauso verstehen kann?

Da kommen ein paar Fragen auf:

Was sind das für Figuren und wie sind sie positioniert?
Stehen die im leeren Raum oder gibt es eine Location?
Was kommt noch vor? So Requisiten-technisch: Bike... Klamotten...  
Zeugs, was die Figuren in den Händen halten oder was in der Nähe 
rumsteht bzw. was ist involviert?
... wie kann dieses Aussehen?

Dies geschieht am Besten, wenn man mehrere kleinere Zeichnungen anfertig,
in denen nur das Allernötigste vorkommt. 
Die Minibilder sind nur einen Daumennagel groß und werden daher auch 
_Thumbnail_ genannt. Man kann so schnell mehrere Blickwinkel und 
"Einstellungen" ausprobieren - und für sich die beste Wahl treffen. 
Wichtig auch für eine Storyline, da der Platz begrenzt ist und schauen
will, ob man die Geschichte auch gut unterbringen kann. 

Hier mal die 3 "*Thumbnails*" für das nächste Comic:





Bis Montag und schönes Wochenend.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Enginejunk (25. November 2011)

ich bin gespannt und gleichfalls ein schönes, sturzfreies wochenende...


----------



## MUD´doc (28. November 2011)

Nachdem man sich entschieden hat, welche Motiv-Positionierung am Besten
passt, um die Geschichte zu tragen, fertigt man nun eine *Skizze* an.

In der Visitenkartengroßen Zeichnung stecken bereits Details der Figuren
und der Umgebung drin.
Ihr könnt jetzt schon sehen, in welche Richtung dieses Comic gehen wird...





Na, was meint ihr?
Um welches Thema wird es sich dieses Mal handeln?


----------



## Ope (28. November 2011)

Nutten???


----------



## rage_ (28. November 2011)

Wohl ehr Stadtschlampe.


----------



## MUD´doc (28. November 2011)

Mist... Das ging zu schnell.
Hätte die Frage nach den Thumbnails fragen müssen ;]
Rage. We have a winner


----------



## Bjoern_U. (28. November 2011)

Skandal im Sperrbezirk......


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ope (28. November 2011)




----------



## Ope (28. November 2011)

Sprechblase; ... Das ist meine Stadtschlampe, die steht immer hier ....


----------



## Enginejunk (28. November 2011)

un dort an der nächsten lampe, da is schon die nächste schlampe für mich frei...  *lalalalalala*


----------



## MUD´doc (29. November 2011)

An Hand der Skizze wird nu´ein *Vorzeichung *erstellt.
In dieser Zeichnung werden die Figuren und Objekte ausgearbeitet,
Proportionen bestimmt und Elemente sowie Details hinzugefügt.
Man sieht nun, z.B. um was für ein Bike es handelt und was angebaut ist,
wie die Personen aussehen, deren Interaktion untereinander und was sie tragen.

In den Vorzeichnungen steckt die meiste Arbeit, die man auf Anhieb nicht sieht.
Zum Beispiel im Comic "5-4-3-2-1" sollten die Komponenten und die Bekleidung
schon recht nah an unseren echten Sachen angelehnt sein. Also Bilder anschauen
und Kataloge wälzen. 
Allerdings kommt die meiste Arbeit noch...


----------



## Bjoern_U. (29. November 2011)

immer dieses ewige Vorspiel ! 
her mit der Action !!


----------



## DHK (29. November 2011)

ich kanns auch schon kaum mehr erwarten..


----------



## Kuwahades (29. November 2011)

sehr schön, ich würde gerne mehr Bleistiftskizzen sehen

(bin auch gelernter Zeichner und Comicliebhaber)


----------



## Kuwahades (29. November 2011)

ich hoffe mal dass ich nachm Hausbau wieder mal ein bischen Zeit zum zeichnen habe


----------



## Pyrosteiner (29. November 2011)

Da sieht man sehr schön wie viel Arbeit so eine Zeichnung machen kann...


----------



## Enginejunk (29. November 2011)

@Kuwahades:

gefällt! 

könnte man schöne aufkleber draus plottern...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Snap4x (29. November 2011)

Ohhh ja! Aufkleber! 
ich find den vorstellungs comic cool


----------



## MUD´doc (29. November 2011)

Tja Bjoern, so ist das halt ;] Gut Ding will Weile haben. 

Yeah Kuwahades
Bei den letzten beiden sieht man schön die Dynamik des Bikers  
Rock on!

Hey Enginejunk
´92 Corsa A GSI im Profilbild?


----------



## Kuwahades (30. November 2011)

Danke 

Mein nächstes Projekt wird erstmal die Wand im Kinderzimmer sein
könnte mir Lara Croft auf nem Rosa Downhiller vorstellen 

wird ein Mädchenzimmer


----------



## J.O (30. November 2011)

Davon will ich dann aber ein Bild sehen


----------



## AlbertFat (30. November 2011)

ich finds sau geil  vorallem das mit den downhillern!


----------



## MUD´doc (30. November 2011)

Damit das Bild auch schön "sauber" ausschaut, wird nun eine sogenannte
*Reinzeichnung *angefertig - also ziehe ich die Linien mit einem schwarzen
Stift sauber nach. Lasse unnötige Striche ausser Acht bzw. füge noch weitere
für Details oder Kantenbetonung hinzu.

Dies mache ich in 2 Methoden...
a) _schnell_: einfach über die Bleistift-Vorzeichnung und dann werden die 
Bleistift-Striche wegradiert
b) _ordentlich_: lege die Vorzeichnung auf meinem "Durchzeichner" (Gehäuse 
mit Neoröhre und Transparentscheibe auf der oberen Seite) und lege auf die 
Vorzeichnung ein weiteres Blatt Papier, auf der ich die Reinzeichnung 
"durchpause".
Hierfür benutze ich meist 3 Stifte verschiedener Stärken, von 1mm Brush-Pen 
bis 0,1mm Fineliner.

Die reine Schwarz/Weiß-Illustration wird dann gescannt und am Pc digital 
nachbearbeitet und bereinigt, so dass das Ergebnis dann so ausschaut...


----------



## Kuwahades (30. November 2011)

hast du den Durchzeichner selber gebaut ?

ich hatte dafür immer nen Glastisch


----------



## Snap4x (30. November 2011)

Wie groß sind deine Zeichnungen in real? A4 oder noch größer?


----------



## Enginejunk (30. November 2011)

@MUD doc, neee, 91er EX 1.2er (alles eigenbau und selber entwickelt + laminiert) heck aus blech selbst gedengelt... felgen auch eigenbau (eigentlich alles eigenbau an dem corsa)



 


sorry, wollt deinen fred net kaputtschreiben, weitergehts..


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MUD´doc (30. November 2011)

@kuwahades
Selbstbau. Meist Obi-Ware. Kunststoffkasten aus der Aufbewahrungs-Abteilung,
Plexiglasplatte mit matter Transparenzfolie bezogen und Handleuchte mit Neonröhre.
So konnte ich mir das Format und die Bauhöhe selbst aussuchen.

@ Cr3ckb0t
Eigentlich zeichne ich Motive immer größer als hinterher ausgedruckt. 
Bei den GrauZonenBiker-Comics reicht es allerdings (aufgrund der doch geringen
Detailierung), dass ich sie auf DIN a4 anfertige. Bei den Strips mit mehreren Panels
also 1:1 und bei dem hier gezeigten Beispiel ist die Zeichnung ca. 20% größer.

@ enginejunk
Fett! Sogar die Felgen Eignenbau. Schick


----------



## MUD´doc (1. Dezember 2011)

Jetzt wirds bunt.
Zu Beginn der GrauZonenBiker-Comics habe ich die Colorierung noch mit PMS- 
und Copic-Markerstiften vorgenommen. 

Da sich allerdings meine Umfang an Stiften nur auf knappe 40 Stück beschränkt,
man eh nie die "richtige" Farbe zur Hand hat und nach dem Scannen sowieso einmal 
´ne Bildbearbeitung durch gezogen wird - so werden die Motive seit einigen Strips
nur noch Digital eingefärbt. 
Allerdings mit einem Pinselwerkzeug, was den typischen Markerstift (mit deren 
Ausfransungen und groben Stichen) nachempfunden ist. Die Optik sollte immernoch 
ein bisschen "Unsauber" erscheinen.

In dem nächsten Bild habe ich gleich 2 Schritte aufgeführt. 
Das *Colorieren *des Vordergrunds (Figuren, Bike, Laterne) und die Andeutung des 
Hintergrunds (mal nur ein Farbklecks oder hier, einen Straßenzug).





Und morgen ist der Endspurt ;]


----------



## Enginejunk (1. Dezember 2011)

wow, echt gut. und super erklärt. 
man denkt garnicht wieviel aufwand dahinter steckt... respekt...


----------



## Lorenz-gr88 (1. Dezember 2011)

Soll die Stadtschlampe nen Damenbart haben? 
Oder hab ich nen Knick in der Optik


----------



## morph027 (1. Dezember 2011)

Dat sind Falten


----------



## fuertherbse (1. Dezember 2011)

Es wirkt als hätte sie eine große Inspektion nötig.
Schöne Details.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Harvester (2. Dezember 2011)

is doch normal das man ne Stadtschlampe hat, damit das teure Bike nicht geklaut wird....


----------



## MO_Thor (2. Dezember 2011)

MUD´doc schrieb:


> Allerdings mit einem Pinselwerkzeug, was den typischen Markerstift (mit deren Ausfransungen und groben Stichen) nachempfunden ist. Die Optik sollte immernoch
> ein bisschen "Unsauber" erscheinen.


PS?
Selbstegebastelt oder runtergeladen?
Ich suche schon ewig nach so einer Spitze und habs mit eigenen Pinseln nie für mich richtig simuliert bekommen. Blöd gefragt: kann ich die haben?


----------



## mightyEx (2. Dezember 2011)

Harvester schrieb:


> is doch normal das man ne Stadtschlampe hat, damit das teure Bike nicht geklaut wird....



Naja, hier im Forum mag das wohl überwiegend stimmen, aber wenn ich mir so manchen Fahrradständer draußen ansehe, habe ich Zweifel.


----------



## MUD´doc (2. Dezember 2011)

MO_Thor schrieb:


> PS?
> Selbstegebastelt oder runtergeladen?



Eher improvisiert 
Ich habe bisher auch noch keinen "richtiges" Pinserwerkzeug gefunden,
welchen den Marker genau kopieren kann.
Hierfür verwende ich den Pinsel "Kreide 60 Pixel" (Standard) mit 45-75 % Deckkraft
(wenn grad mein Wacom nicht zur Hand ist). Pixelzahl ist später unrelevant
Dank der Arbeitsflächedrehung, kann man für manche Stellen die Strichrichtung 
so regeln, dass die "Ausfransung" am Ende des Striches so minimiert ist, 
das es wie ein Marker wirken kann. Nichts tolles, aber immerhin, es geht.
Wenn du mal das passende Werkzeug findest, dann sag Bescheid


----------



## MUD´doc (2. Dezember 2011)

Zum Schluss wird das gesamte Bildmotiv als eine Bilddatei (hier als 
.jpg-Datei mit hohem Dpi-Wert und Null Komprimierung) in ein Layout- 
und Satzprogramm importiert. 

Positionierung des Motivs, Einfügen der Sprechblase mit Textbearbeitung, 
ggf. Setzten der "Geräusche", Rahmen drumrum und Titelfläche oben links.
Ein neues *GrauZonenBiker-Comic* ist fertig.

Nur noch Web-fähig konvertieren (RGB-Farbmodus / 72ppi-Auflösung) und 
hier im Fotoalbum für euch reinstellen:





Jetzt habt ihr mal einen Einblick bekommen, wie so der typische Ablauf 
für eine Story ist. 
Mal eben geht das leider nicht ;] 
...da hätte ich von Anfang an, die Figuren anders halten müssen, aber so 
sind die GrauZonenBiker nun mal vor 2 1/2 Jahren geboren worden.

Aber manchmal geht es auch schneller. Wenn das Bild im Kopf so klar ist, 
dass man gleich mit der Vorzeichnung starten kann 
(wenn sich der Rauch vom "Geistesblitz" verzogen hat...) 

Bin raus, euch ein schönes Wochenende und bis zu den nächsten Stories...
MUD´doc


----------



## William Foster (2. Dezember 2011)

Wie lange hat es denn für dieses Bild gedauert? Also, zusammengerechnet. Oder war das jetzt Echtzeit?


----------



## Enginejunk (2. Dezember 2011)

genial.....


----------



## frostydragon (3. Dezember 2011)

buch!


----------



## HamburgerBerg (3. Dezember 2011)

genial wie alles bisher


----------



## BIKE-Garage (13. Dezember 2011)

wie geil ist das denn...

Bitte mehr davon


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MUD´doc (15. Dezember 2011)

@ William Foster
Zeitlich kann man es bei dem Motiv "Stadtschlampe" so berechnen:
Thumbnail: < 1 min.
Skizze: ~ 1 min.
Vorzeichnung: ca. 30 min. 
Hierbei hatte ich schon so die Figuren und Teile schon vor Augen, daher nur ´ne halbe Stunde.
Reinzeichnung: ungefähr 10 min.
Ist nicht viel auf dem Motiv und auch die Masse an Details sorgen dafür, dass es schnell ging.
Dann kommt Scan und Bildbereinung - auch so 5-7 min.
Und zum Schluss die Einfärbung und die Suche nach dem passenenden Hintergrund.
Da kommt dann schon so 1 1/2 bis 2 Stunden zusammen, glaube ich.

Bei den Punkten Vorzeichnungen und Colorisierung muß ich nach ungefähren Maßstab gehen, 
da ich das teilweise nur nebenbei gemacht habe oder noch schnell, bevor ich zu Bett gehe.
Ich sitze nicht komplett am Tag an einer Story, daher zieht sich die Entstehung einer 
Story schon über Tage hinaus. Ich habe zum Teil auch schon Stories im Ordner liegen, 
die es bisher noch nicht über die Vorzeichnung geschafft haben.
Manchmal passt es (noch) nicht.

@ all
Danke, Leute, dass es euch bisher so gut gefallen hat =]
Grüße


----------



## Veloce (16. Dezember 2011)

Immer wieder was  zum Grinsen 
Guter Job Mud !


----------



## smokerider (19. Dezember 2011)




----------



## smokerider (19. Dezember 2011)




----------



## Ope (19. Dezember 2011)

Der kleine smokerider möchte aus dem Kinderparadies abgeholt werden


----------



## smokerider (19. Dezember 2011)

Ope schrieb:


> Der kleine smokerider möchte aus dem Kinderparadies abgeholt werden



sozusagen! das sind meine Übungen, will lernen die Bikes in 3D zu malen...ist nicht einfach, besonders die Räder. Aber wird schon.


----------



## Ope (19. Dezember 2011)

smokerider schrieb:


> sozusagen! das sind meine Übungen, will lernen die Bikes in 3D zu malen...ist nicht einfach, besonders die Räder. Aber wird schon.



Na da drück' ich mal die Daumen 

Ich nehme an du meinst perspektivisch zeichnen


----------



## klana_radikala (19. Dezember 2011)

ich glaub er malt in den raum


----------



## MUD´doc (20. Januar 2012)

Neue Wohnung. 
Neuer Rechner. 
Neuer Web-Anschluss.
Neuer Strip:





Grüße
MUD´doc


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## A7XFreak (20. Januar 2012)

Wie wahr wie wahr


----------



## Alex-F (20. Januar 2012)

Mwaha PC


----------



## Enginejunk (20. Januar 2012)

absolut geil....


----------



## Surfjunk (20. Januar 2012)

Ach so treffend


----------



## m2000 (20. Januar 2012)

Danke Mud, wie immer


----------



## DiaryOfDreams (20. Januar 2012)

Sorry, aber den letzten Bilderwitz fand' ich leider echt flach. 
Der Zeichenstil ist natürlich gewohnt gut.

Andererseits ist die Steigung an so 'nem Bürgersteig nicht ohne - für 'nen kurzen Moment geht es immerhin senkrecht abwärts.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## a.nienie (20. Januar 2012)

das ist zu wahr um als gag zu zünden.


----------



## J.O (20. Januar 2012)

einfach gut


----------



## scylla (20. Januar 2012)

Alex-F schrieb:


> Mwaha PC



mal wieder gut bis ins detail


----------



## Ope (20. Januar 2012)

Wie wahr


----------



## mightyEx (20. Januar 2012)

@MUD´doc:  wie immer  . Da ist wohl ein Funken Wahrheit dran  .


----------



## Friecke (20. Januar 2012)

mightyEx schrieb:


> @MUD´doc:  wie immer  . Da ist wohl ein Funken Wahrheit dran  .


 
Bei manchen ist da schon ein Waldbrand an Wahrheit dran


----------



## deneon (20. Januar 2012)

DiaryOfDreams schrieb:


> Sorry, aber den letzten Bilderwitz fand' ich leider echt flach.



wie hoch ist die prozentuale chance, das einer diesen comic aus nicht ganz abwägigen gründen schlecht findet????


----------



## Snap4x (20. Januar 2012)

Ich erkenne mich wieder *hust*


----------



## blutbuche (20. Januar 2012)

....am besten ist die übersetzung der mäusespra che  !!! gut , wie im mer  !!


----------



## JENSeits (20. Januar 2012)

Surfjunk schrieb:


> Ach so treffend



da sachste was!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DiaryOfDreams (20. Januar 2012)

deneon schrieb:


> wie hoch ist die prozentuale chance, das einer diesen comic aus nicht ganz abwägigen gründen schlecht findet????



Du darfst gerne meine anderen Posts in diesem Forum zusammen suchen um Dir ein Bild davon zu machen ob ich mich auf dem Bilderwitz wiedererkenne und ihn nur deswegen nicht mag. 

P.S.: Zutreffend ist der Witz natürlich (leider) allemal.


----------



## deneon (20. Januar 2012)

DiaryOfDreams schrieb:


> Du darfst gerne meine anderen Posts in diesem Forum zusammen suchen um Dir ein Bild davon zu machen ob ich mich auf dem Bilderwitz wiedererkenne und ihn nur deswegen nicht mag.
> 
> P.S.: Zutreffend ist der Witz natürlich (leider) allemal.



hat i bereits kurz nach dem post erledigt!
nimm's einfach nicht persönlich, aber es hat einfach soooo gut gepaßt!


----------



## William Foster (20. Januar 2012)

MUD´doc schrieb:


> Neue Wohnung.
> Neuer Rechner.
> Neuer Web-Anschluss.
> Neuer Strip:
> ...



Das auf dem Bild bist aber nicht Du mit Deinem neuen PC? *scnr*


----------



## frostydragon (20. Januar 2012)

omg hat er pelz aufm sattel? ich will auch pelz aufm sattel :O


----------



## mightyEx (20. Januar 2012)

frostydragon schrieb:


> omg hat er pelz aufm sattel? ich will auch pelz aufm sattel :O



Lebend Pelz - sprich Ratte  . Soll sicher nen zerfledderten Sattel symbolisieren. Überhaupt sehr viel Mühe mit den Details gegeben - mechanische Discs, das "Oma"-Rücklicht und 3cm Federweg. Typisches Baumarkt-Gerät .


----------



## BikeTiefling (20. Januar 2012)

Super!


----------



## lefdi (22. Januar 2012)

Das schreit doch nach mehr...oder....??


----------



## knut1105 (23. Januar 2012)

super!


----------



## MUD´doc (20. März 2012)

War ja lange nichts mehr gewesen... also ist es wieder an der Zeit 





Schöne Grüße zum Frühlingsanfang


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kuwahades (20. März 2012)




----------



## Freerider1504 (20. März 2012)

Schönes Ding, besonders das shuttle hast du echt gut gemacht, RESPEKT


----------



## GravityForce (20. März 2012)

top


----------



## a.nienie (20. März 2012)

bombe äh rakete


----------



## Ope (20. März 2012)




----------



## wheaty (20. März 2012)

jedes mal auf`s neue sehr gut


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## panzer-oddo (21. März 2012)

damit kommt die Enterprise zu späten Ehren...


----------



## Beorn (21. März 2012)

Schöne Details, Respekt!

Wo ist das Shuttlebunny?


----------



## HamburgerBerg (21. März 2012)

cooler Zeichenstil!

immer wieder gern mehr davon


----------



## Symion (22. März 2012)

Bäm ^^


----------



## Onkel Manuel (24. März 2012)

Shuttle-Service mal wörtlich genommen...


----------



## frostydragon (24. März 2012)

sehr gut ^^


----------



## Hasifisch (24. März 2012)

Das ist sogar das MEGA-Shuttle für alle freerider...mit entsprechender Ausrüstung kannst du dich an jedem Punkt der Welt absetzen lassen, und wenn es auf´m Chomolungma iss...


----------



## Kampfmaschine (15. Mai 2012)

Wie nicht anders gewohnt, der Knaller!

Sind immerhin schon 16 Seiten beidseitig bedruckt. Na wird ein Lustiges Heft.

weiter so....


----------



## ollo (15. Mai 2012)

MUD´doc schrieb:


> Wurde mal wieder Zeit:
> 
> Zur neuen Galerie: Whip it!
> 
> ...




mein absoluter Liebling   kann mich jedes mal wieder unter den Tisch werfen, mehr davon


----------



## deny (16. Mai 2012)

Grandios, Göttlich, Ich will mehr. Mehr 

Los Los Los Los Los ich zahl auch dafür


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## svennox (17. Mai 2012)

#http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=8961809&postcount=360











usw. KLASSE !!!


----------



## Deleted 75464 (28. Juni 2012)




----------



## MUD´doc (16. Juli 2012)

N´abend, Leudde.
Wollte mich eben kurz einem kurzen Intermezzo zurückmelden...
Aber erstmal nochmals besten Dank an Freesoul für das tolle Interview
Bei deinem nächsten Besuch reden wir nicht ganz so viel, dann können 
wir auch eine längere Runde drehen.
Neue Skizzen liegen schon parat und eine etwas größere Angelegenheit
ist Mitten in der Entstehung, die GrauZonenBiker haben also immernoch
was zu tun ;]
Also kurz einen Happen und bis später. Schöne Grüße und Ride on 








Ach ja,


----------



## DHK (16. Juli 2012)

sehr gut


----------



## J.O (16. Juli 2012)

super: lol:


----------



## Lugie (16. Juli 2012)

Klasse es geht weiter


----------



## Onkel Manuel (16. Juli 2012)

Mal wieder auf den Punkt gebracht...


----------



## bikefun2009 (16. Juli 2012)

Auch nich Übel  Das nennt man Motivationschub !!!


----------



## 2014macHartmann (17. Juli 2012)

klasse!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dietmonkey21 (17. Juli 2012)

Bitte mehr davon! 
ich kann nicht mehr


----------



## Kuwahades (17. Juli 2012)

ist das in Willingen an Siggis Hütte ?


----------



## Freerider1504 (17. Juli 2012)

Wie immer absolut super


----------



## a.nienie (17. Juli 2012)

smelly


----------



## [email protected] (17. Juli 2012)

Danke.


----------



## FloImSchnee (19. Juli 2012)

MUD´doc schrieb:


> http://fstatic1.mtb-news.de/f/1n/xq/1nxqxifhvupg/large_GrauZonenBikerweb_Vertrider-Kurs_LW-12.jpg


Haha, eindeutig die Birgit!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## scylla (19. Juli 2012)

mal wieder großartig!


----------



## MUD´doc (19. Juli 2012)

Was es im Kino gibt... gibt es auch hier. Einen *Teaser*



​


----------



## Voltage_FR (19. Juli 2012)

Daumen hoch!! Finde ich einen hervorragenden Beitrag um gegen das Trailverbot vorzugehen und für Unterstützung der Petition zu werben!
Große klasse


----------



## JENSeits (19. Juli 2012)

batz!


----------



## wheaty (21. Juli 2012)

"Demnächst hier" Eindeutig Zweideutig


----------



## Bener (21. Juli 2012)

Buch!


----------



## Veloce (23. Juli 2012)

Einfach gut !
Das auf einem großen Poster


----------



## MUD´doc (24. Juli 2012)

So...
Nachdem offiziellen Start im *News-Bereich* ;]
Nun auch hier im dazugehörigen Thread.
Viel Spaß


----------



## Snap4x (24. Juli 2012)

Genial!


----------



## Lucky L. (24. Juli 2012)

leider zu wahr, um darüber zu lachen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## scylla (24. Juli 2012)

leider wohne ich in hessen und finde das daher gar nicht witzig... 

aber gut ist es trotzdem! danke dafür


----------



## MUD´doc (24. Juli 2012)

Tja, scylla,was soll ich sagen. 
Ich wohne in der Nähe des 3-Länder-Ecks.
Wenn ich den sogenannten "Symbolischen Stein der 3 Landesgrenzen" (Dreiländerstein)
umfahre, muß ich ja an einer Stelle das Bike schultern und im Crosserstyle "drüberhüpfen"?!
Ich hoffe, dass alles Gut wird.


----------



## dickerbert (24. Juli 2012)

Haha, das erinnert mich daran: Oliver Pocher an der Niederländischen Grenze --> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PAIoyNDtAFs"]Legal-....Illegal.....Oliver Pocher![GER]-[N


----------



## schloe (24. Juli 2012)

das kommt dabei raus, wenn sich Sesselfurzer in die Realität einmischen...

die Comics sind


----------



## Torben. (26. Juli 2012)

sehr sehr gut


----------



## MUD´doc (2. Dezember 2012)

Euch allen einen schönen ersten Advent.
Und hier die erste GrauZonen-Adventskerze ;]




Danke Fischi!!!


----------



## Lugie (2. Dezember 2012)

Juhu, endlich was neues  

Und wieder super


----------



## Lapper22 (2. Dezember 2012)

Die Idee ist super


----------



## mountymaus (2. Dezember 2012)

Das fängt ja gut an!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ope (2. Dezember 2012)

Hab es schon im Fotoalbum gelobt, sehr geil


----------



## bikefun2009 (3. Dezember 2012)

Zu dem fällt mir nur Carver ein  wie bekloppt muss das aussehen nen Bike im wintersport als ein paar Ski. Verwenden zu wollen?!!  Aber wie immer sehr geil


----------



## Freerider1504 (3. Dezember 2012)

Sehr schön, gefällt mir wie immer richtig gut


----------



## Wanderradler (3. Dezember 2012)

Mensch, da laufe bzw. "radel" ich hier im Forum ständig am "GrauZonenbiker-Thread" vorbei und verpasse die schönsten Dinge. 

Also ich kann nur Gratulieren , geniale Comicstrips, sehr schön gezeichnet und schön 
auf´s Biken sowie bekannte Themen bezogen.


Ach ja, was mir besonders gefällt, wie dir die Zeichnung mit dem Spaceshuttle gelungen ist. 

Mein Vorschlag, irgendwo einreichen und evtl. ein kleines Buch oder einen Kalender bzw. Poster herausbringen lassen, kommt garantiert gut an.


----------



## MUD´doc (9. Dezember 2012)

Jetzt liegt bei uns auch mal Schnee vor der Haustür.
Somit zum 2.ten Advent einen schönen Gruß





Und besonders schöne Grüße an Steffi Marth


----------



## J.O (9. Dezember 2012)

Super gemacht


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ronja (9. Dezember 2012)

Danke!


----------



## DHK (9. Dezember 2012)

Der ist echt super geworden 

Freu mich schon auf nächsten Sonntag


----------



## CQB (9. Dezember 2012)

geil !


----------



## Freerider1504 (9. Dezember 2012)

Sehr sehr geil


----------



## Beorn (9. Dezember 2012)

Was is Zumba!

Sehr geil!


----------



## bikefun2009 (9. Dezember 2012)

@beorn ......sowas  --->[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ra1kQED6S5w"]Dance, Dance, Dance Music Video - Zumba Fitness - YouTube[/nomedia]

Mal wieder endgeil geworden


----------



## Beorn (9. Dezember 2012)

Verdammte Axt, bin ich froh für so was zu alt zu sein.


----------



## bikefun2009 (9. Dezember 2012)

Dann doch lieber ne runde im Schnee drehn, und da nen bisserl Bike Zumba drauf machen.


----------



## Kuwahades (10. Dezember 2012)

MUD´doc schrieb:


> Jetzt liegt bei uns auch mal Schnee vor der Haustür.
> Somit zum 2.ten Advent einen schönen Gruß
> 
> 
> ...



Aber Süß isse trotzdem, also trotz abgebrochenem Fingernagel


----------



## Thomas (10. Dezember 2012)

Klasse Comic!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Athabaske (10. Dezember 2012)

MUD´doc schrieb:


> ...Und besonders schöne Grüße an Steffi Marth


...ist das nicht wie Eulen nach Athen tragen?


----------



## MUD´doc (10. Dezember 2012)

Nö, doppeltgemoppelt hält besser


----------



## Athabaske (10. Dezember 2012)

...moppelig ist aber eine Entgleisung für die Du Dich entschuldigen solltest...


----------



## MUD´doc (10. Dezember 2012)

?
Kennst "Doppeltgemoppelt" nicht?
Das heißt, wenn mal irgendwann ein Comic-Compilation rauskommen sollte, 
dann ist der Extragruß aus´m Forum mehr drin enthalten und nur im Comic.
Also ist dies nochmals ein persönlicher Gruß für die tolle Kontaktaufnahme.
Ich könnte auch schreiben: Doppelt hält besser". 
Aber ich bin Westfalen und dies ist halt ein geläufiges Wort bei uns hier
...und hat nichts mit moppelig zu tun


----------



## Athabaske (10. Dezember 2012)

...shit, dachte als Cartoon-Zeichner erkennt man Ironie auch ohne Smilie...

Dich hatte ich gut verstanden, alles mit doppelgemoppelt und schönen Grüßen - nur Du mich offensichtlich nicht.

Schöne Grüße an eine schöne Frau, das meinte ich mit den Eulen, ist aber nicht so wichtig...


----------



## MUD´doc (10. Dezember 2012)

Sorry, aber Ironie habe ich in dem Post mit der "Entgleisung" nicht erkennen können.
Egal   Bin ja selbst moppelig und eigentlich müßte ich Bauchmuskeln aus Stahl haben
...vom ständigen Baucheinziehen Aber ...Pssst, nicht weitererzählen


----------



## Kuwahades (10. Dezember 2012)




----------



## Kuwahades (10. Dezember 2012)

MUD´doc schrieb:


> Sorry, aber Ironie habe ich in dem Post mit der "Entgleisung" nicht erkennen können.
> Egal   Bin ja selbst moppelig und eigentlich müßte ich Bauchmuskeln aus Stahl haben
> ...vom ständigen Baucheinziehen Aber ...Pssst, nicht weitererzählen



... deswegen trage ich einen Druckanzug


----------



## MUD´doc (16. Dezember 2012)

@Kuwahades
AhaaaAAA! Jetzt kommts raus ;}

So, bevor der 3.te Advent vorbei ist



...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Beorn (16. Dezember 2012)

Zum niederknien!


----------



## Bjoern_U. (16. Dezember 2012)

quasi das weibliche Gegenstück zu dem hier


----------



## Pyrosteiner (17. Dezember 2012)

Sehr gut, ich hoffe zum 4. Advent gibts wieder was zu lachen.


----------



## Athabaske (17. Dezember 2012)

Danke, sehr treffend.


----------



## votecstoepsl (17. Dezember 2012)

*like*


----------



## Freerider1504 (17. Dezember 2012)

Mega gut und oftmals treffend


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bikefun2009 (17. Dezember 2012)

@Mud herrrlich endgeil


----------



## HamburgerBerg (18. Dezember 2012)

... jedes Mal ein Sahnehäubchen!


----------



## Kharma (19. Dezember 2012)

Pinhead!!!


----------



## deneon (22. Dezember 2012)

Athabaske schrieb:


> Danke, sehr treffend.



vorsicht, ironie: für wen?


----------



## Snap4x (22. Dezember 2012)

Pyrosteiner schrieb:


> Sehr gut, ich hoffe zum 4. Advent gibts wieder was zu lachen.



 
Ich fand die letzten nicht so gut 
Alle anderen waren irgendwie nen Knaller, aber die letzten...


----------



## MUD´doc (23. Dezember 2012)

Leider kann ich nicht für jedes Comic das Rad neu erfinden, Cr3ckb0t.
Aber vielleicht gefällt dir der 4.te Advent ja besser ;]


----------



## schloe (23. Dezember 2012)

ich find sie alle gut !!


----------



## mightyEx (23. Dezember 2012)

Geschmack ist immer relativ. Mir gefallen die Comics jedenfalls. Mag sein, dass nicht jedes jeden Geschmack trifft. Aber das ist doch normal. Bei den Zeitungskarikaturen ist auch etliches gut getroffen und manches halt etwas langweilig.


----------



## J.O (23. Dezember 2012)

Da kann ich mich nur Anschließen, einige sind lustiger als andere aber gut gemacht sind sie alle. Immer weiter so


----------



## rmfausi (23. Dezember 2012)

Mir gefallen auch welche besser und andere nicht so, das ist wohl auch normal. Was ich aber ganz toll finde das es die Bike Comics überhaupt gibt. Es freut mich immer wenn ich ein neues gepostet wird. Also, bitte weitermachen. 

Gruß rmfausi


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Freerider1504 (23. Dezember 2012)

@MUD´doc

Absolut grandiose Arbeit


----------



## mr.ltz (23. Dezember 2012)

Heute mir die Story's zum erstenmal angesehen ....soooo klasse werde hier ab Sofort immer wieder gerne reinschauen )    SPITZE 

Micha


----------



## Onkel Manuel (29. Dezember 2012)

Also der 3. und 4. Advent ist ja mal wieder zum niederknien gut! Weiter so!


----------



## MUD´doc (1. Januar 2013)

Wünsch euch allen ein erfolgreiches, sturzfreies, plattenloses und teilebruchfreies ... ach Superjahr! 





Grüße Mud´doc
_


----------



## J.O (1. Januar 2013)




----------



## Snap4x (1. Januar 2013)

geil!


----------



## JENSeits (1. Januar 2013)




----------



## Kruko (1. Januar 2013)

Wünschen wir 2 vom Berg Dir und S. auch. Bleib so, wie du bist.


----------



## Lord Shadow (1. Januar 2013)

Bester seit langem


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 130247 (1. Januar 2013)




----------



## HamburgerBerg (1. Januar 2013)

Ein frohes Neues Jahr Dir und Euch allen da draußen 


 Das ist eine Bereicherung des Forums was Du hier jedes Mal für uns ablieferst!

Euch allen ein gesundes Jahr 2013


----------



## Voltage_FR (1. Januar 2013)

Genial! 
Hab ich gleich mal als handyhintergrund eingestellt


----------



## Freerider1504 (2. Januar 2013)

Wieder eine absolut gelungene Arbeit


----------



## the_Shot (5. Januar 2013)

Wünsche ebenfalls noch ein frohes neues Jahr. Klasse Comics, mach bitte weiter so


----------



## frostydragon (7. Januar 2013)

ausgezeichnet, sehr sehr gut


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## a.nienie (10. Januar 2013)

geil, wie immer


----------



## firefighter76 (13. März 2013)

http://www.pinkbike.com/photo/9313125/ deine bilder gehen um die welt


----------



## litefreak (15. März 2013)

firefighter76 schrieb:


> http://www.pinkbike.com/photo/9313125/ deine bilder gehen um die welt



Finde es eine Frechheit, dass Die das Copyright weggeschnitten haben


----------



## votecstoepsl (15. März 2013)

slackfreak schrieb:


> Finde es eine Frechheit, dass Die das Copyright weggeschnitten haben



Ja.... da ist ja nun Platz für weitere Schritte.


----------



## Onkel Manuel (15. März 2013)

Das Superman-Bild ist echt der Hammer!


----------



## MSTRCHRS (23. März 2013)

weiter so!
abo


----------



## svennox (24. März 2013)

am liebsten hätte ich ALLE COMIC-BILDER nochmal in diesem Post im Zitat zusammen gefügt..
.....denn die sind alle HAMMER, besonders die auf der vorherigen Seite (#21) !!!


----------



## kris. (4. April 2013)

abo


----------



## MUD´doc (11. Juni 2013)

Lang nichts mehr gelesen... von mir 
Also ein kleines Intermezzo 
Werd mir dies Wochenende in Willingen wieder ein paar Inspirationen holen! 
Grüße


----------



## Kharma (11. Juni 2013)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kris. (11. Juni 2013)

lines of lofoten?!


----------



## J.O (11. Juni 2013)

super


----------



## Fartzilla (12. Juni 2013)

Klasse


----------



## 147ar (12. Juni 2013)

wie immer Top


----------



## Freerider1504 (12. Juni 2013)

Habe herzlich gelacht


----------



## frostydragon (12. Juni 2013)

wundervoll


----------



## frostydragon (12. Juni 2013)

btw wenn du die idee mit der printversion nich vollkommen abschreibst, schon an crowdfunding dafür gedacht? bin immer wieder erstaunt wie weit die leute bei organisationen wie kickstarter übers ziel hinaus schiessen wenns um vielversprechende dinge geht. letztens ein angebot für ein regelbuch gesehn wo sie 7500$ angesetzt hatten damits produziert werden kann und nach nem monat waren sie bei 86700$

also wär vllt ne idee wert
wir wollen es alle


----------



## mr.ltz (12. Juni 2013)

Nur Endgeil meine Frau und ich wir liegen am Boden 

Micha


----------



## canYOn_/ (12. Juni 2013)

mr.ltz schrieb:


> Nur Endgeil meine Frau und ich wir liegen am Boden
> 
> Micha



da wollen wir glatt alle sehen, was ihr dabei so treibt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Aldar (12. Juni 2013)

canYOn_/ schrieb:


> da wollen wir glatt alle sehen, was ihr dabei so treibt


 STOP!!! erst will ich wissen wie alt die sind!


----------



## FlowinFlo (12. Juni 2013)

mr.ltz schrieb:


> *Nur Endgeil meine Frau und ich* wir liegen am Boden
> 
> Micha



Satzzeichen retten Leben und den guten Ruf.


----------



## Mayel13 (12. Juni 2013)

Geiles Comic mal wieder


----------



## DHK (12. Juni 2013)

Wie immer top


----------



## bikefun2009 (17. Juni 2013)

1 A   Die Jungs sollten mal ihren Höhenmesser checken


----------



## Lord Shadow (17. Juni 2013)

FlowinFlo schrieb:


> Satzzeichen retten Leben und den guten Ruf.



Besser als der Comic


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MUD´doc (25. Juli 2013)

Stopfen des Sommerlochs:








Schöne Grüße an Max Bender!


----------



## mr.ltz (25. Juli 2013)

Genial ...Einfach SUPER....da könnte es gerne noch mehr Sommerlöcher geben 

Micha


----------



## Freerider1504 (25. Juli 2013)

Wie immer eine super Arbeit


----------



## belgiummtb (25. Juli 2013)

Ich habe mir gerade alle angesehen, kannte diese gar nicht... ist wirklich top was du da machst... Schonmal an Print gedacht?

gruss aus belgien


----------



## Lapper22 (25. Juli 2013)

Wieder nur genial!

Ich würde mir definitiv ein Buch kaufen und bin sicherlich nicht der Einzige! 

Gruß Sven


----------



## a.nienie (25. Juli 2013)

futurama 

wieder sehr geil.
es wird echt mal zeit für ein buch.


----------



## J.O (25. Juli 2013)

Wie immer einfach super !


----------



## darkJST (25. Juli 2013)

belgiummtb schrieb:


> Ich habe mir gerade alle angesehen, kannte diese gar nicht... ist wirklich top was du da machst... Schonmal an Print gedacht?
> 
> gruss aus belgien



Wenn er jedesmal wenn diese Frage kommt einen Euro bekäme gäbe es sicherlich schon eine gebundene Version

Sehr schön, das erste kenne ich sehr gut


----------



## kris. (25. Juli 2013)

genial wie immer!


----------



## [email protected] (25. Juli 2013)

Super Comics, wie immer ð


Sent from my Windows Phone 8X by HTC using Tapatalk


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Voltage_FR (25. Juli 2013)

Top!!!


----------



## Schildbürger (25. Juli 2013)

Herrlich!!!


----------



## KaTTTT (25. Juli 2013)




----------



## KARLHEINZPETER (26. Juli 2013)

Ich liebe die Bilder. 

Ich will ein gebundenes Buch! Ich will ein gebundenes Buch! Ich will ein gebundenes Buch! Ich will ein gebundenes Buch! Ich will ein gebundenes Buch! Ich will ein gebundenes Buch! Ich will ein gebundenes Buch! Ich will ein gebundenes Buch! Ich will ein gebundenes Buch! Ich will ein gebundenes Buch! Ich will ein gebundenes Buch! Ich will ein gebundenes Buch! Ich will ein gebundenes Buch! Ich will ein gebundenes Buch! Ich will ein gebundenes Buch! Ich will ein gebundenes Buch! Ich will ein gebundenes Buch! Ich will ein gebundenes Buch! Ich will ein gebundenes Buch! Ich will ein gebundenes Buch!


----------



## kris. (26. Juli 2013)

Ein "Book-on-demand" wäre vielleicht ne Lösung...


----------



## frostydragon (26. Juli 2013)

hab ja schon gesagt, sone crowdfunding aktion alla kickstarter ins leben rufen, da sollte doch sicher was bei rumkommen so gross wie hier die nachfrage schon is, verbreite das nochn wenig im netz und du wirst sicher genug leute finden die das finanziern


----------



## Quayle (26. Juli 2013)

MUD´doc schrieb:


> Schöne Grüße an Max Bender!



Kennst Du eigentlich alle persönlich, die Du da immer grüßt?


----------



## dogzice (26. Juli 2013)

Respekt: sogar Canyon hat Dein letztes Comic auf ihrer Google+ Seite gepostet.


----------



## MUD´doc (26. Juli 2013)

N´abend Leute
Erstmal Dankeschön. Freut mich, dass die Stories wieder gut ankommen!!!
Die Angelegenheit mit einer gebundenen Ausgabe habe ich im Hinterkopf.
Müßte wenn schon ein richtig schickes Teil werden mit Background-Infos 
und Skizzen. Ich bin fleißig am Sammeln...



Quayle schrieb:


> Kennst Du eigentlich alle persönlich, die Du da immer grüßt?


Wenn ich eine Story mit Persönlichkeiten mache, dann frage ich natürlich
vorher um deren Erlaubnis und die Etikette gebietet es mir, Sie nochmals
auf diesen Weg zu danken. Der Kontakt kommt entweder per Email oder
Real-life (auf der Dirtmaster oder dem Sympatex-Bike-Festival) zu stande.



dogzice schrieb:


> Respekt: sogar Canyon hat Dein letztes Comic auf ihrer Google+ Seite gepostet.


Danke für die Info! Coole Sache 

Yeah! Fett! Der neue "Editors"-Song auf Deluxe Music. Geile Mucke


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bjoern_U. (26. Juli 2013)

bei Facebook ist der Link auch drinnen


----------



## svennox (27. Juli 2013)

MUD´doc schrieb:


> Lang nichts mehr gelesen... von mir
> Also ein kleines Intermezzo
> Werd mir dies Wochenende in Willingen wieder ein paar Inspirationen holen!
> Grüße





MUD´doc schrieb:


> Stopfen des Sommerlochs:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



....wiedermal SUPER, INHALTLICH & KÜNSTLERISCH !


----------



## MUD´doc (26. September 2013)

Mal wenig Text:




Mal mehr Text:




Oh Schreck, oh Graus... nun auch noch die GrauZonenBiker auf _*Facebook*_?!
Jep.
Lange dagegen gewehrt, aber manche Leute bekommt man nur noch über
dieses "Soziale Netzwerk" zu fassen. Websites und Emails kommen bei 
Vielen wohl aus der Mode?!...
Einen Seelenstripp werdet Ihr von mir nicht zu lesen bekommen, dafür lasse 
ich nach und nach die Comicstripps dort erscheinen. 

Aber hier ist mein Thread und der bleibt auch =]
Grüße


----------



## J.O (26. September 2013)

Wie immer genial


----------



## Lugie (26. September 2013)

Na endlich gibt's was neues ;-) 

Wieder sehr schön gelungen!


----------



## DHK (26. September 2013)

Das erste ist echt top 

Weiter so!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## [email protected] (26. September 2013)

Bestens


----------



## Ketchyp (26. September 2013)

Für alle Faulen:
https://www.facebook.com/pages/Grauzonenbiker/566636710039610


----------



## MSTRCHRS (26. September 2013)

haha, der erste ist klasse! 

hat mir den abend versüßt! weiter so!


----------



## keep-cycling (27. September 2013)

MUD´doc schrieb:


> Oh Schreck, oh Graus... nun auch noch die GrauZonenBiker auf _*Facebook*_?!
> Jep.
> Lange dagegen gewehrt, aber manche Leute bekommt man nur noch über
> dieses "Soziale Netzwerk" zu fassen. Websites und Emails kommen bei
> ...



... gute Sachen, die beiden ;-)


----------



## Ehrenfeld (27. September 2013)

MUD´doc schrieb:


> zwei neue comics





sehr schön wieder!


----------



## Pilatus (27. September 2013)

sehr gut!


----------



## Freizeit-biker (27. September 2013)

Der E-Bike Schummler ist super, 

Beim High-Tech-Bike erschlägt der große Text- Anteil der Sprechblasen das Comic. Man liest nur noch den Text, der Blick auf die eigentlichen Bilder rückt in den Hintergrund. Da wäre etwas weniger mehr gewesen. 
Das Thema selber ist aber mal wieder gut aufgegriffen. 

Die Comics sind immer wieder eine Bereicherung des IBC. Weiter so! 
Ich freue mich jedes Mal wenn es hier im Fred wieder was neues gibt.


----------



## Ehrenfeld (27. September 2013)

Freizeit-biker schrieb:


> Der E-Bike Schummler ist super,
> 
> Beim High-Tech-Bike erschlägt der große Text- Anteil der Sprechblasen das Comic. Man liest nur noch den Text, der Blick auf die eigentlichen Bilder rückt in den Hintergrund. Da wäre etwas weniger mehr gewesen.
> Das Thema selber ist aber mal wieder gut aufgegriffen.
> ...



Ist halt eine andere "Les-Art", finde ich. Ich mag beide Versionen, die kurzen knalligen und die etwas längeren "Stories"


----------



## bikefun2009 (27. September 2013)

Wie immer aufn Punkt gebracht


----------



## Quayle (27. September 2013)

Wieso eigentlich immer alkoholfreies Weizen?

Mit ist da ein schönes anständiges ordentliches leckeres gepflegtes Pils lieber.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## HamburgerBerg (6. Oktober 2013)

Deine Comics sind genial!

Ich zeige die auch Nicht-Bikern und die lachen auch 

Ich freue mich über das Buch 

 bitte derweil aber nicht aufhören =]


----------



## CQB (14. Oktober 2013)

Einfach klasse ... ich liebe deinen Stil


----------



## Prof. Dr. YoMan (14. Oktober 2013)

Wie wäre es mit einem zu diesem Thema?
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=626462


----------



## MUD´doc (17. Oktober 2013)

Yo Yo, Prof. Dr. YoMan
Warst nicht der einzige, der gerufen hat.
Die GrauZonenBiker sind erstmal nach Baden-Württemberg gefahren und unterstützen die Petition


----------



## bikefun2009 (17. Oktober 2013)

Wie immer der blanke Hammer


----------



## scylla (17. Oktober 2013)

sehr gut


----------



## Veloce (17. Oktober 2013)

Ich fall ab 
Mal wieder erste Sahne !


----------



## rayc (17. Oktober 2013)

@MUD´doc 

Darf man es quer posten?
z.B. im 2m BW Thread?

Ray


----------



## ciao heiko (17. Oktober 2013)

Ein herzliches Dankeschön für den Comic.

Wer den leider traurigen Hintergrund der Geschichte um die 2 Meter Regel in BaWü noch nicht kennt, der erhält alle Infos hier.

http://dimb.de/aktivitaeten/open-trails/weg-mit-2m-regel-in-bawue

Bitte die darin verlinkte Petiton zeichnen.

Täglich aktuelle News und Presseberichte gibt es hier auf unserer Facebook Seite.
https://www.facebook.com/DIMB.OpenTrails

z.B. hier einen orginal Verwarnungsgeld Bescheid.
https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?....214392895349028.46105.193326687455649&type=1


ciao heiko

DIMB Projektteam "Weg mit der 2 Meter Regel in BaWü"

.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MUD´doc (18. Oktober 2013)

rayc schrieb:


> @MUD´doc
> 
> Darf man es quer posten?
> z.B. im 2m BW Thread?
> ...



@ ray
Jau, hau rein!


----------



## Freerider1504 (18. Oktober 2013)

Wieder eine feine Arbeit und diesmal auch noch für eine gute Sache


----------



## Enginejunk (18. Oktober 2013)

stell mir das grad live vor wie man mit einer 2m breiten stange durchs gehölz fährt und es immer laut piept wenn man die 2m unterschreitet....


----------



## trail_desire (18. Oktober 2013)

Enginejunk schrieb:


> stell mir das grad live vor wie man mit einer 2m breiten stange durchs gehölz fährt und es immer laut piept wenn man die 2m unterschreitet....




Die Lenker werden ja eh immer breiter.....also her mit dem 2m-Lenker

Endlich volle Kontrolle über das Bike...dann wirds aber leider auch auf der Forstautobahn eng....


----------



## Kuwahades (21. Oktober 2013)

der Herr Ingenieur ist der Knaller


----------



## HamburgerBerg (28. Oktober 2013)

: eine Pflicht zu dem neuen 2-Meter-Lenker 

Sehr gut das Comic .... aber ich hoffe fest dass das nicht die Realität wird


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lord Shadow (28. Oktober 2013)

Meinste das wird eng auf den Treppen in Blanke?


----------



## Lukasd (9. Dezember 2013)

Das sind mal die geilsten Comics die ich je gesehen hab


----------



## svennox (10. Dezember 2013)

MUD´doc schrieb:


>




....super geil !!! 
ps. ..LINK....mit noch mehr Bildchen = Note 1++++
https://www.facebook.com/pages/Grauz...66636710039610

NACHTRAG, dieser LINK müßte jetzt gehen:
https://www.facebook.com/pages/Grauzonenbiker/566636710039610?fref=ts


----------



## Snap4x (15. Dezember 2013)

svennox schrieb:


> ....super geil !!!
> ps. ..LINK....mit noch mehr Bildchen = Note 1++++
> https://www.facebook.com/pages/Grauz...66636710039610



Seite bzw link funzt net


----------



## DHK (15. Dezember 2013)

Dann nehm den:
https://www.facebook.com/pages/Grauzonenbiker/566636710039610?fref=ts


----------



## h4wk (28. Dezember 2013)

@*MUD´doc*

Eben erst entdeckt! Einfach klasse


----------



## MUD´doc (3. Januar 2014)

Für alle Jungs, die Papa werden wollen:





Für allle Jungs, die Papa sind:





Und für alle Stahlharten:





Und frohes Neues =]


----------



## frostydragon (3. Januar 2014)

ausgezeichnet


----------



## kris. (3. Januar 2014)

Hmmm.... Super-Duper-Hochleistungs-Industriemagnete von Commodore Computer?! Interessant...  

Immer wieder schön!


----------



## Enginejunk (3. Januar 2014)

naaaaaa, wer missbraucht denn da das alte Commodore zeichen?!?!   aber super comics, das mit dem warteten biker erinnert mich an die story von Ghost....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## canYOn_/ (3. Januar 2014)

wie immer -absolut klasse!!! Danke!


----------



## J.O (3. Januar 2014)

wie immer , Super


----------



## a.nienie (3. Januar 2014)

Ich sehe inselstahl 

Saugeil! Only steel is real.


----------



## honkori (4. Januar 2014)

Ich krieg mich kaum ein, genial wie der Jäger da baumelt.


----------



## keep-cycling (4. Januar 2014)

Hallo!
Absolut super! Ich bin immer wieder begeistert!!!!!!!!


----------



## Deleted 130247 (4. Januar 2014)




----------



## votecstoepsl (4. Januar 2014)

die für werdende Papas....


----------



## svennox (4. Januar 2014)

MUD´doc schrieb:


> Für alle Jungs, die Papa werden wollen:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



..vor allem die ersten beiden ZEICHNUNGEN/THEMEN gefallen mir sehr, TOP !!!!!


----------



## DHK (4. Januar 2014)

einfach klasse wie immer


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Freerider1504 (4. Januar 2014)

Auch im neuen Jahr eine super Leistung


----------



## RnR Dude (5. Januar 2014)

a.nienie schrieb:


> Ich sehe inselstahl
> 
> Saugeil! Only steel is real.



Ja, die Arbeiten sind ziemlich detailverliebt, siehe Cotic Bike, Commodore Zeichen oder Mercedes Actros.


----------



## Tobias (6. Januar 2014)

einmal mehr überragend! Danke dir


----------



## MUD´doc (27. Februar 2014)

Helau! Alaaf!
Oder wie man bei uns so sagt: Man teou! Olle meh! Brakel Radau!


----------



## svennox (28. Februar 2014)

HAMMER GENIAL !!!!!!


----------



## bikefun2009 (3. März 2014)

GRRÖÖHHL  Einfach genial !!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## a.nienie (3. März 2014)

Volle punktzahl!


----------



## J.O (5. März 2014)

Wie immer, einfach super


----------



## dnny (7. März 2014)

Göttlich. Ich will ein Hühnchenkostüm


----------



## Zaskar01 (7. März 2014)

Einfach bei KFC anfangen.


----------



## dnny (11. März 2014)

Zaskar01 schrieb:


> Einfach bei KFC anfangen.


----------



## MUD´doc (28. April 2014)

*2* to *5*


----------



## h4wk (28. April 2014)

True story...


----------



## FarhatFarah (28. April 2014)

Ganz klar, dem fehlt ein Enduro für alles.


----------



## Kruko (28. April 2014)

Hast Du es endlich mal geschafft?? 

Zum Glück sieht die Wahrheit doch sehr viel anders aus.


----------



## a.nienie (29. April 2014)

Wie denn, noch mehr bikes? ;-)

Sehr geil mal wieder und gut beobachtet...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rmfausi (29. April 2014)

Da ist was wahres dran.
 Wie immer sehr gut. 

Gruß rmfausi


----------



## svennox (29. April 2014)

MUD´doc schrieb:


> *2* to *5*


----------



## Onkel Manuel (29. April 2014)

Japp, das Luxusproblem bei einem übervollen Fahradkeller...


----------



## Hasifisch (29. April 2014)

Bin ich froh das ich nur zwei habe...und sogar da schon manchmal überlege...


----------



## bikefun2009 (29. April 2014)

Wie gut das keller und konto diese entscheidungs frage limitieren. Aber könnt glatt nen Kollege von mir sein .....20 hat er schon


----------



## herrundmeister (29. April 2014)

Das Problem kommt mir bekannt vor, obwohl bei mir meist nur das Fixie zum Einsatz kommt - da geht nichts kaputt und putzen muss ich es auch nicht


----------



## mountymaus (29. April 2014)

gt-heini schrieb:


> Hast Du es endlich mal geschafft??
> 
> Zum Glück sieht die Wahrheit doch sehr viel anders aus.





Da hat der Heini wohl Recht...
Der ist dir wieder sehr gut gelungen.  Diese Details... Respekt!!


----------



## GT-Sassy (29. April 2014)

Irgentwie kommen mir die Charaktere bekannt vor, GT und Grobi Shirt


----------



## MUD´doc (29. April 2014)

*1* to *5*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MUD´doc (29. April 2014)

gt-heini schrieb:


> Hast Du es endlich mal geschafft??
> Zum Glück sieht die Wahrheit doch sehr viel anders aus.



Stimmt, Jörg. Du hast noch kein Fury!


----------



## kris. (29. April 2014)

Öi, always keep the rubber side down!


----------



## Hasifisch (30. April 2014)

Leichtbau-Fatty...


----------



## maniac5337 (30. April 2014)

Da hat wohl jemand "Ich - einfach unverbesserlich" gesehen


----------



## bikefun2009 (30. April 2014)

Echt klasse ! Aber die junge Dame kommt mir doch ein wenig sehr bekannt vor


----------



## bobons (30. April 2014)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## User85319 (30. April 2014)

Gaston


----------



## Freerider1504 (30. April 2014)

bikefun2009 schrieb:


> Echt klasse ! Aber die junge Dame kommt mir doch ein wenig sehr bekannt vor
> Anhang anzeigen 289413


 
Ja aber ist die Kleine von "Ich einfach unverbesserlich"


----------



## RetroRider (30. April 2014)

Ähm, nur mal so nebenbei: Helium kein negatives Gewicht und die Atmosphäre hat eine viel geringere Dichte als Wasser.


----------



## Jierdan (30. April 2014)

RetroRider schrieb:


> Ähm, nur mal so nebenbei: Helium kein negatives Gewicht und die Atmosphäre hat eine viel geringere Dichte als Wasser.



Füchse sind gar keine Rudeltiere!


----------



## kris. (30. April 2014)

Jierdan schrieb:


> Füchse sind gar keine Rudeltiere!


Aber der Reim ist fett! 

Und noch nebenbeier:
*Traggas*, ist ein Gas, das als Füllung für Luftschiffe und Gasballons eingesetzt wird. Es hat eine niedrigere Dichte als die das Luftfahrzeug umgebende Luft. Dadurch ergibt sich gemäß dem Archimedischen Prinzip ein statischer Auftrieb.

Die beiden wichtigsten Traggase sind Wasserstoff und Helium.

Auch wenn das Volumen der Reifen selbst beim Fatty wohl nicht für ausreichend Auftrieb reichen wird.


----------



## RetroRider (30. April 2014)

Es gibt tatsächlich Leute, die meinen, wenn man in eine Stahlflasche (also konstantes Volumen) statt Vakuum Helium reinmacht, dann müsste die leichter sein, weil ja schließlich Helium eine nach oben gerichtete Kraft erzeugen würde. Für sich genommen ist das auch ein Comic.


----------



## Hasifisch (30. April 2014)

RetroRider schrieb:


> Es gibt tatsächlich Leute, die meinen, wenn man in eine Stahlflasche (also konstantes Volumen) statt Vakuum Helium reinmacht, dann müsste die leichter sein, weil ja schließlich Helium eine nach oben gerichtete Kraft erzeugen würde. Für sich genommen ist das auch ein Comic.



Aha.
Aber was Humor ist, hat man dir in der Schule zumindest gesagt, oder?


----------



## RetroRider (30. April 2014)

Die Schule des Lebens sagt: Humor ist subjektiv.


----------



## kris. (30. April 2014)

RetroRider schrieb:


> Es gibt tatsächlich Leute, die meinen, wenn man in eine Stahlflasche (also konstantes Volumen) statt Vakuum Helium reinmacht, dann müsste die leichter sein, weil ja schließlich Helium eine nach oben gerichtete Kraft erzeugen würde. Für sich genommen ist das auch ein Comic.



 Da bleibt dann aber die Frage in welchem Reifen ein Vakuum herrscht.

Ist aber eigentlich auch Wurscht.


----------



## Kruko (30. April 2014)

MUD´doc schrieb:


> Stimmt, Jörg. Du hast noch kein Fury!



Wird es auch nicht geben


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Balu. (30. April 2014)

Geht auch ohne dicke Reifen ...


----------



## MUD´doc (30. April 2014)

@Metalfranke
Yeah 

Jep, die kleine Agnes von "Ich einfach unverbesserlich"
Ich finde die voll süüüüüß!

@Balu.
Hey. Meine Comics haben keine Vorbildfunktion!!!
Müßt nicht alles nachmachen *grins*
Oder ist das ein Back-Flip aus dem Stand?! oO


----------



## MUD´doc (30. April 2014)

*5 *Jahre


----------



## Athabaske (30. April 2014)




----------



## svennox (1. Mai 2014)

..auch das wieder...toll gezeichnet! 
..ich liebe es Farbenfroh, also ruhig mehr von solchen bunten Bildern!


----------



## _Alex_ (14. Oktober 2014)

@MUD´doc
Hast Du schon mal wieder Zeit gefunden für ein paar neue GrauZonen Comics?
Gefallen mir sehr gut


----------



## Oldie-Paul (16. Oktober 2014)

RetroRider schrieb:


> Ähm, nur mal so nebenbei: Helium kein negatives Gewicht und die Atmosphäre hat eine viel geringere Dichte als Wasser.


Was zählt is aufm Bike und das schwebt. Guck doch hin!


----------



## kris. (16. Oktober 2014)

Negatives Gewicht kenne ich...


----------



## frostydragon (8. Mai 2015)

Ich krieg Entzugserscheinungen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## b-i-t (8. Mai 2015)

Und ich war gerade enttäuscht, als sich die E-Mail-Benachrichtigung nicht als Hinweis auf ein neues Comic, sondern deinen Post entpuppte.


----------



## frostydragon (11. Mai 2015)

tut mir leid


----------



## klana_radikala (13. Mai 2015)

Er machts schon wieder XD


----------



## Prof. Dr. YoMan (13. Mai 2015)

Was?


----------



## Martina H. (25. September 2015)

... bisschen still hier geworden - irgendwie vermisse ich die Grauzonis 

Gibt es mal was Neues?


----------

